# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.4 4c3c414 (2/22/2019)



## Arzel

Received in Los Angeles on 2/22.

Build: 2019.5.4

[MOD NOTE: 
POSTS SUCH AS "GOT IT!" AND "INSTALLING NOW IN (CITY)!" WILL BE REMOVED. 
PLEASE USE THE VOTING BUTTONS IF NOT ADDING SPECIFIC INFORMATION YOU HAVE EXPERIENCED WITH THE NEW FIRMWARE]


----------



## G0GR33N

Arzel said:


> Received in Los Angeles on 2/22.
> 
> Build: 2019.5.4


Release Notes?


----------



## littlD

Please add poll so we avoid the "I have it" posts


----------



## airj1012

littlD said:


> Please add poll so we avoid the "I have it" posts


I imagine it'll be 100% No


----------



## uthe

Looks like just another bug fix release, same changelog as 5.1/2/3


----------



## JWardell

Looks like a handful of you already have 5.4, can you confirm you are _not_ in the early access program? Maybe this is actually general release?


----------



## Needsdecaf

uthe said:


> Looks like just another bug fix release, same changelog as 5.1/2/3


Where do you view the changelog?


----------



## airj1012

Needsdecaf said:


> Where do you view the changelog?


Think they're just referring to the Release Notes and that nothing appears to be updated.


----------



## airj1012

JWardell said:


> Looks like a handful of you already have 5.4, can you confirm you are _not_ in the early access program? Maybe this is actually general release?


Looks like everyone on TeslaFi with 2019.5.4 came from 2019.5.3


----------



## GenZer0

Does it fix the Blindspot Warning chime bug of not actually ever chiming?


----------



## John

I got 2019.5.4 today and I am NOT in the early access program. Unless someone stuck me there without telling me. Updates have been laggy for me in the past.

One thing that's curious is that I'm assuming I got 2019.5.4 as a quick mandatory update to 2019.5.3 which I got 5 days ago, but I noticed that another Model 3 in California was just issued 2019.5.3 today. So I'm confused, unless 2019.5.3 is a mandatory prerequisite for 2019.5.4.


----------



## Arzel

John said:


> I got 2019.5.4 today and I am NOT in the early access program. Unless someone stuck me there without telling me. Updates have been laggy for me in the past.
> 
> One thing that's curious is that I'm assuming I got 2019.5.4 as a quick mandatory update to 2019.5.3 which I got 5 days ago, but I noticed that another Model 3 in California was just issued 2019.5.3 today. So I'm confused, unless 2019.5.3 is a mandatory prerequisite for 2019.5.4.


5.4 is "minor improvements and bug fixes" and the same changelog as 5.3.


----------



## JWardell

I guess we have confirmed this software does NOT say beta (when looking at the version in you car) and so therefore can be assumed to just be early general trickle out.


----------



## airj1012

airj1012 said:


> Looks like everyone on TeslaFi with 2019.5.4 came from 2019.5.3


And this relationship has now been broken. 2 Model 3s on 2018.50.6 4ec03ed just went to 2019.5.4

Getting closer...


----------



## Bokonon

airj1012 said:


> And this relationship has now been broken. 2 Model 3s on 2018.50.6 4ec03ed just went to 2019.5.4
> Getting closer...


That's a great sign for this going wide-release soon... Check those Wi-Fi connections!


----------



## slotti

Don't believe wifi is required for this one, since I received it while parked at work.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> I guess we have confirmed this software does NOT say beta (when looking at the version in you car) and so therefore can be assumed to just be early general trickle out.


Does 2019.5.2 show beta?


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> Does 2019.5.2 show beta?


I can't tell you that


----------



## Needsdecaf

slotti said:


> Don't believe wifi is required for this one, since I received it while parked at work.


I was under the impression it wasn't required for any updates, but if you were on WiFi, you potentially got it sent to you faster. Is this true?


----------



## slotti

I just went into my car after the update.....
Sentry mode, Dog mode, side cams recording, etc.


----------



## 64Driver

slotti said:


> I just went into my car after the update.....
> Sentry mode, Dog mode, side cams recording, etc.


Blind spot chime work?


----------



## 2Kap

I still couldn’t get the blind spot chime to work. You’d think after 3 software updates they’d have it fixed


----------



## Bokonon

TeslaFi reports 11 installs in the last 45 minutes, fleet total of 2%. I may have to wake my car up to see if anything bites.


----------



## Craig Bennett

JWardell said:


> I can't tell you that


Can you tell us if you promise to kill us after?


----------



## Joaquin

Also got it, just in time for Friday night out...

The sentry mode seems to work fine, cameras recording and such, but I can't get the alarm go off... tried some knocks on the windows and nothing... I don't want to actually hit them hard enough to break 

Any easy way to test the alarm?

Edit: NOT in early access program at all.


----------



## TeslaFreak

Looks like Pole Position is no longer available in Atari and we get Millipede instead...unless it was done in a previous change that I missed....either way it sucks as I really like Pole Position! 

And not early access.


----------



## victor

Bokonon said:


> TeslaFi reports 11 installs in the last 45 minutes, fleet total of 2%. I may have to wake my car up to see if anything bites.


Seems like it's just California Dreamin' so far.


----------



## BluestarE3

Joaquin said:


> The sentry mode seems to work fine, cameras recording and such, but I can't get the alarm go off... tried some knocks on the windows and nothing... I don't want to actually hit them hard enough to break
> 
> Any easy way to test the alarm?


I just whacked the rear quarter window vigorously and repeatedly with the heel of my hand. Unless you're using a sharp instrument, the window can take the blows.


----------



## FRC

Joaquin said:


> Any easy way to test the alarm?


Are you wearing your cookie monster suit?


----------



## Bokonon

victor said:


> Seems like it's just California Dreamin' so far.


Could be "geographic prioritization" for owners who need it most, similar to the cold-weather updates.


----------



## BluestarE3

Bokonon said:


> Could be "geographic prioritization" for owners who need it most, similar to the cold-weather updates.


Yes, I'm in San Francisco this evening for a play, so getting Sentry Mode this afternoon was very timely indeed!


----------



## ng0

airj1012 said:


> And this relationship has now been broken. 2 Model 3s on 2018.50.6 4ec03ed just went to 2019.5.4
> 
> Getting closer...


Ya I went from 50.6 to 5.4 today. Does this include sentry mode?


----------



## BluestarE3

ng0 said:


> Ya I went from 50.6 to 5.4 today. Does this include sentry mode?


Yes, 5.4 includes Sentry Mode.


----------



## Mistersandman

Included sentry, dashcam, dog mode, blind spot warning chime, auto folding mirrors.

Version 5.4.

One other thing I noticed that I hadn’t before was that dashcam now uses the side cameras in addition to the narrow forward camera.

Sentry mode will also send recorded video to Tesla for temporary backup. Pretty sweet for those worried about the usb being stolen.


----------



## GDN

Bokonon said:


> TeslaFi reports 11 installs in the last 45 minutes, fleet total of 2%. I may have to wake my car up to see if anything bites.


I've been watching and didn't note the exact date, but TeslaFi has added over 100 Model 3's in just the last 7 to 10 days. I know it is still a very small sample of all Model 3's, but enough to be representative and more importantly growing at a pretty good clip for over 1800 Model 3's now. After many years there are only about 2500 S and X's.


----------



## victor

BluestarE3 said:


> Yes, I'm in San Francisco this evening for a play, so getting Sentry Mode this afternoon was very timely indeed!


Let me guess - you are playing a Blue Lemur, right?


----------



## John

BluestarE3 said:


> Yes, I'm in San Francisco this evening for a play, so getting Sentry Mode this afternoon was very timely indeed!


Fold your seats down!!!!


----------



## BluestarE3

John said:


> Fold your seats down!!!!


Yes, that too! Sentry mode just adds another level of protection, which I really appreciate.


----------



## BluestarE3

victor said:


> Let me guess - you are playing a Blue Lemur, right?


I'm with someone in the audience as an emotional support Lemur. 

Actually, it's Hello Dolly.


----------



## cfool_tm

JWardell said:


> I can't tell you that


I can't tell you that either, but whatever was in 2019.5.2 was yanked before I got to try it and reaplaced with .3 and now .4.

Somewhere in there my dash cam stopped working - literally fried my SanDisk that has been there since the first release. I now cannot get any replacement (tried 3 including identical and different models) to record, despite following the same instructions as previously. Will keep on trying.


----------



## ateslik

cfool_tm said:


> I can't tell you that either, but whatever was in 2019.5.2 was yanked before I got to try it and reaplaced with .3 and now .4.
> 
> Somewhere in there my dash cam stopped working - literally fried my SanDisk that has been there since the first release. I now cannot get any replacement (tried 3 including identical and different models) to record, despite following the same instructions as previously. Will keep on trying.


my usb also will not record anymore. It worked immediately after the update. I pulled the usb to check it out, but got busy and had to go, so I put it back in and now no icon. I pulled it out and put it back in again, but nothing. I'll futz with it today a bit. And I'll post the changes screen if someone doesn't beat me to it.

I'm not on early access.

I tried leaning on the car last night and the sentry screen came up, so thats working. Too late at night to try the alarm sound. Also, there is a wierd warning about not leaving "sentient beings" in the car with sentry mode on. LOL! So I have to put it in dog mode to leave my kids in the car? Sentient beings??? Are Tesla robots coming??? :O


----------



## Reliev

Needsdecaf said:


> I was under the impression it wasn't required for any updates, but if you were on WiFi, you potentially got it sent to you faster. Is this true?


I've found and @SoFlaModel3 confirmed this with me. Most times you get an update a day or 2 before when it pushes seems to be random. and wifi is required to get most downloads faster, it can take months unless it's a safety release to get it over cellular, maybe sentry is a "safety release" .


----------



## tivoboy

ateslik said:


> my usb also will not record anymore. It worked immediately after the update. I pulled the usb to check it out, but got busy and had to go, so I put it back in and now no icon. I pulled it out and put it back in again, but nothing. I'll futz with it today a bit. And I'll post the changes screen if someone doesn't beat me to it.
> 
> I'm not on early access.
> 
> I tried leaning on the car last night and the sentry screen came up, so thats working. Too late at night to try the alarm sound. Also, there is a wierd warning about not leaving "sentient beings" in the car with sentry mode on. LOL! So I have to put it in dog mode to leave my kids in the car? Sentient beings??? Are Tesla robots coming??? :O


I thought no it was discussed earlier that the usb has to be reformatted to work.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I don't understand why this hasn't come up before... sd cards that are used to write for hours need to be extreme service or equivalent, otherwise they wear out.

I'm using this:


It's what I used for my dash cam in my Volt.


----------



## wawam3

Not a beta user but got mine last night from 2018.50.6 to 2019.5.4. Trying out all the new features and see the sentry will help or not


----------



## tivoboy

WANT NOW!


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

would like to see some example side-cam footage


----------



## JWardell

cfool_tm said:


> I can't tell you that either, but whatever was in 2019.5.2 was yanked before I got to try it and reaplaced with .3 and now .4.
> 
> Somewhere in there my dash cam stopped working - literally fried my SanDisk that has been there since the first release. I now cannot get any replacement (tried 3 including identical and different models) to record, despite following the same instructions as previously. Will keep on trying.


Fried your USB stick? Are you sure, have you tried to reformat it on a computer? Chances are it just has a bunch of corrupted files


----------



## Reid

Car popped up with it Friday night around 5pm. Not in early access. Bay Area though. Already had my window busted once. No idea what I was on before. Just came here to see what's in it  
I didn't install until after midnight. Went out to the movies last night and it crossed my mind to try to install before, but I was worried it would take too long, and figured I didn't have time to figure out how to use Sentry mode before we left, anyway, even if the update had it (which it sounds like it does). 

2 nights in a row parking in the same slightly-shady parking garage, seats down, no issues. Definitely would have kicked myself if the window had gotten busted again right after being notified about an update but not installing it. 

I'm sick, so I can't be bothered to leave the house right now and go play with it. Maybe after another nap.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Hugh_Jassol said:


> would like to see some example side-cam footage


Sure, here's me getting pulled over last night, the cop walking up tapping on my "retired Air Force" sticker, and letting me off with a warning. 
Nothing much happens until 30sec in.


----------



## FRC

He tapped on your sticker to leave his fingerprints on your car...just in case.


----------



## Nautilus

Rick Steinwand said:


> I don't understand why this hasn't come up before... sd cards that are used to write for hours need to be extreme service or equivalent, otherwise they wear out.
> 
> I'm using this:
> 
> 
> It's what I used for my dash cam in my Volt.


@Rick Steinwand , I'm not following. Are you using an SD Card in a USB adapter instead of a regular USB stick?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Dogwhistle said:


> Sure, here's me getting pulled over last night, the cop walking up tapping on my "retired Air Force" sticker, and letting me off with a warning.
> Nothing much happens until 30sec in.


What did you do?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Nautilus said:


> @Rick Steinwand , I'm not following. Are you using an SD Card in a USB adapter instead of a regular USB stick?


Yes.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

Dogwhistle said:


> Sure, here's me getting pulled over last night, the cop walking up tapping on my "retired Air Force" sticker, and letting me off with a warning.
> Nothing much happens until 30sec in.


Thanks for this... So with the two side cams and the front, it looks like we have blind spots from about 9-11 o'clock and 1-3 o'clock. Hopefully they will switch to the wide-cam view in front so the only blindspot would be directly behind the car (which could be filled in with the reverse cam


----------



## Nautilus

JWardell said:


> Fried your USB stick? Are you sure, have you tried to reformat it on a computer? Chances are it just has a bunch of corrupted files


So do we need to reformat our Tesla dashcam USB stick after upgrading firmware to a three camera version? I'm assuming it's still the same requirements in terms of format and folder names? Or is the reformatting just in case something has been corrupted?

I'm still waiting patiently for something newer than 2018.50.6, like most others.


----------



## MelindaV

Nautilus said:


> I'm still waiting patiently for something newer than 2018.50.6, like most others.


since most installs (per Teslafi) are in California, they likely are rolling this out to Californians first, since the chance of getting a window broken is higher there than than most other places lately. For the sake of everyone that parks in those places prone to break ins, I'm happy to wait until they get the install.


----------



## Bernard

airj1012 said:


> I imagine it'll be 100% No


This looks like a wide-release firmware, built on beta firmwares 5.1-5.2-5.3.
It may start slow, but it's already well past the number of "cheating" early-access program members that typically show up on Teslafi for beta firmwares.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Rick Steinwand said:


> What did you do?


Did not come to a COMPLETE stop at a stop sign. She was hiding in the dark at an empty intersection.


----------



## Bernard

airj1012 said:


> And this relationship has now been broken. 2 Model 3s on 2018.50.6 4ec03ed just went to 2019.5.4
> 
> Getting closer...


I think this just shows that 5.3 was a beta firmware, while 5.4 is a wide-release firmware. Tesla would ship a new release firmware to cars running a beta firmware as soon as possible -- it's not in anyone's interests to have cars running beta firmwares around for long. So the first owners to get 5.4 were presumably members of the early access program who had received 5.3 and who are breaking their confidentiality agreement by having their car registered with Teslafi.

What I find interesting is that, in spite of Tesla's claims to have unified their software for all models, Model 3 keeps getting different versions from Models S and X, in a process that seems to alternate divergence and reconvergence. Right now, for instance, cars are getting upgraded from a truly common version, 2018.50.6; in that process, 2019.4.3 is being spread to S and X, but not sent to 3s (Teslafi shows just 1), whereas 3s are getting 2019.5.4, which has not so far been sent to S and X. I expect that around version 2019.10 or similar, there will be reconvergence ;-)


----------



## chutieu

Not sure if this has been mentioned in this forum but...

With sentry mode update, seems like not only all 3 cameras record video when motion is detected in park but they are also recording in driving mode.

Front cam 



Left cam 



Right cam


----------



## Reid

How do you setup a USB drive for Sentry mode? Same as the dashcam, USB stick in front ports with TESLACAM folder?


----------



## chutieu

Previous dashcam set up works. No extra step is required


----------



## Reid

chutieu said:


> Previous dashcasm set up works. No extra step is required


TY. I was just asking because I'm not a dashcam person, but I read through the directions because we were trying to make it work on my dad's AP2 S. Might give a shot in a few minutes


----------



## Unplugged

Bernard said:


> What I find interesting is that, in spite of Tesla's claims to have unified their software for all models, Model 3 keeps getting different versions from Models S and X, in a process that seems to alternate divergence and reconvergence. Right now, for instance, cars are getting upgraded from a truly common version, 2018.50.6; in that process, 2019.4.3 is being spread to S and X, but not sent to 3s (Teslafi shows just 1), whereas 3s are getting 2019.5.4, which has not so far been sent to S and X. I expect that around version 2019.10 or similar, there will be reconvergence ;-)


I don't know about the other updates, but Tesla specifically stated that the Model 3 would get the Sentry/Dog Modes before S or X.


----------



## Unplugged

Rick Steinwand said:


> I don't understand why this hasn't come up before... sd cards that are used to write for hours need to be extreme service or equivalent, otherwise they wear out.
> 
> I'm using this:
> 
> 
> It's what I used for my dash cam in my Volt.


I'm not so sure paying for ultra endurance means much. Could it just be marketing hype? Interesting that I can find no warranty on a card that's supposed to last longer than other SD cards. (EDIT: Googled it. It is 2 years for the micro SD card, High Endurance. Humorously, the standard micro SD cards have a *5 year* warranty.) https://us.transcend-info.com/Legal/?no=17

I don't know. I think if I was going to spend $43 on memory, rather than getting the 64GB endurance flash card, I'd buy the 256GB USB drive for the same price with a 5 year warranty. (And with 4 times the memory, it should last 4 times longer than a 64GB card.)


----------



## Tmo6

I can confirm that 5.4 with app 3.8.2 allows activation of Sentry mode from the app!


----------



## Maynerd

Come on tesla gimmie the new stuff!


----------



## Mistersandman

FWIW I was one of the earlier ones to get 5.4 but I’m not in the early release program but I do love in Cali.


----------



## suprteck

Anyone else notice that the 12v cigarette outlet stays on all the time with car off ever since the newest Sentry mode update. Even with sentry mode off the outlet is still powered. I have my blackvue hooked up to the 12v outlet and worried the 12v battery will drain with the dashcam being constantly on...


----------



## suprteck

Joaquin said:


> Also got it, just in time for Friday night out...
> 
> The sentry mode seems to work fine, cameras recording and such, but I can't get the alarm go off... tried some knocks on the windows and nothing... I don't want to actually hit them hard enough to break
> 
> Any easy way to test the alarm?
> 
> Edit: NOT in early access program at all.


you need to wait a few minutes after closing the door for the system to activate. The headlights should come on when its activated and you walk in front of a camera.


----------



## Scrutmonkey

I’m glad I’m not the only one.


----------



## LUXMAN

suprteck said:


> Anyone else notice that the 12v cigarette outlet stays on all the time with car off ever since the newest Sentry mode update. Even with sentry mode off the outlet is still powered. I have my blackvue hooked up to the 12v outlet and worried the 12v battery will drain with the dashcam being constantly on...





jpao said:


> I am experiencing this issue as well. Installed 2019.5.4 today and my 12V adapter powered dashcam no longer turns off after exiting the car, even with Sentry Mode disabled.
> 
> Tried toggling Sentry from both the app and inside the car, unplugging the USB flash drive, dual scroll reset, and "Power Off" in the menu, all to no avail.
> 
> I too am worried about long term 12V battery health and may resort to unplugging the dashcam after every drive until we get an explanation of the behavior change.





Scrutmonkey said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one.


This needs to be addressed before it goes widespread. Please send TESLA a 'BUG REPORT' via the right scroll wheel


----------



## LUXMAN

TeslaFreak said:


> Looks like Pole Position is no longer available in Atari and we get Millipede instead...unless it was done in a previous change that I missed....either way it sucks as I really like Pole Position!
> 
> And not early access.


So what is up with this? I am still on 2018.50.6 and I have had Millipede for a long time in addition to Pole Position


----------



## ig0p0g0

I got this Friday night and tried it out Saturday. 

I haven’t seen this mentioned, did I miss something in a prior version? I have tap to delay lane change when on NOA. And for the briefest if moments as I was passing an exit only lane that the car wanted to take (but I didn’t) I saw “attempting to complete maneuver. Prepare to assist.” I’m kicking myself that I disengaged rather than let it do whatever it was it wanted to do.

Also for the dash cam, keep in mind that it fills up faster with three cameras. I thought mine was bad again, but it was just full.

Sentry and dog mode work great. Blind spot chime doesn’t. I don’t really care for now, I’m glad they are trying, but shouldn’t that one be pretty easy? All the data is already there. Should just be an IFTTT kind of thing.


----------



## Penny’s Model <3

Saw on Twitter that the chime doesn’t work unless you’re already merging into the next lane. Sounds and/or looks different than other warnings. Hard to test unless you really want to freak people (including yourself) out. 

I can personally report that after having been parked in Sentry Mode (which seems to work as advertised), I can’t actually drive (or reverse) upon entering my car for a minute or so. Not sure how to work around this. Anyone else?


----------



## chutieu

Penny's Model <3 said:


> Saw on Twitter that the chime doesn't work unless you're already merging into the next lane. Sounds and/or looks different than other warnings. Hard to test unless you really want to freak people (including yourself) out.
> 
> I can personally report that after having been parked in Sentry Mode (which seems to work as advertised), I can't actually drive (or reverse) upon entering my car for a minute or so. Not sure how to work around this. Anyone else?


I don't have this problem. Can drive immediately after sentry mode was on


----------



## Needsdecaf

Looks like all updates on TeslaFi still in CA only.


----------



## wst88

Needsdecaf said:


> Looks like all updates on TeslaFi still in CA only.


Still California only... I wonder if that is where all the breakin's were occurring?


----------



## Needsdecaf

wst88 said:


> Still California only... I wonder if that is where all the breakin's were occurring?


Sounded like in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## NJTesla3

Are you sure this is a bug? I’ve owned plenty of ICE cars where 12v is always powered.


----------



## Reid

Needsdecaf said:


> Sounded like in the SF Bay Area.


Yup. In particular, I had mine broken into at the movie theater in Mountain View in November; the security guard who helped us said that another 3 had gotten hit just after ours. I had never heard of this happening before. Then I found out someone had made a map of break-ins and there were 16 3s broken into in that same movie theater lot a week prior, all in the same night.

It's definitely a bit of an epidemic, but as I said and will continue to say, thieves are opportunists and social. Word gets out that this is a way to break into a certain car (even though you can do it to other cars), and it becomes fashionable for awhile. I suspect over the long run (and thanks in part to measures like Tesla has taken with Sentry mode) it'll be no more common than break-ins on any other car.


----------



## VBXATL

This is not a bug. It's been a requested feature since the first Model S came out.


----------



## RichEV

VBXATL said:


> This is not a bug. It's been a requested feature since the first Model S came out.


These types of features should have an on/off option.


----------



## Bokonon

Can anyone with 2019.5.x confirm the relationship between cigarette lighter/rear USB ports staying on and the car being asleep (not just powered off) with Sentry Mode not engaged? In other words, which of the following is true?

1. Car falls asleep, 12V outlets remained powered 
2. Car falls asleep, 12V outlets lose power
3. Car does not fall asleep if something is plugged into a 12V outlet. 
4. Car does not fall asleep at all.

Related: can someone also confirm whether enabling Sentry Mode prevents the car from sleeping?

With all the discussion elsewhere about whether and when the car sleeps, it would be nice to have a better understanding of how 2019.5.x and Sentry Mode have changed how sleep works (if at all).


----------



## BluestarE3

Bokonon said:


> Can anyone with 2019.5.x confirm the relationship between cigarette lighter/rear USB ports staying on and the car being asleep (not just powered off) with Sentry Mode not engaged? In other words, which of the following is true?
> 
> 1. Car falls asleep, 12V outlets remained powered
> 2. Car falls asleep, 12V outlets lose power
> 3. Car does not fall asleep if something is plugged into a 12V outlet.
> 4. Car does not fall asleep at all.
> 
> Related: can someone also confirm whether enabling Sentry Mode prevents the car from sleeping?
> 
> With all the discussion elsewhere about whether and when the car sleeps, it would be nice to have a better understanding of how 2019.5.x and Sentry Mode have changed how sleep works (if at all).


How can I tell if car is asleep? Lack of purring or clacking sounds from it? Or is there a more definitive way to tell?


----------



## Trappist-1e

I came from 2018.48 or 2018.50 build to this new build. Does anyone notice that the follow distance to the previous car during Autopilot on the same setting is a bit longer? I set my follow distance at 1, but it seems that my car is trailing the front car at a slightly longer distance. Instead of taking 1 sec to cover the distance it takes maybe 1.5 seconds.


----------



## LUXMAN

I had a car years ago that the 12v stayed powered. But since then most cars do not stay powered when the car is off. IMO that can lead to dead battery on day. Some may prefer it to run something like a dash cam, but the last thing I want is a dead 12v when it is cold out and I gotta get somewhere. To each there own, but for me its a bug. Now if you could toggle that in the menus, great


----------



## fazluke

I noticed a 5.4 GB download on 2/21 and have been waiting for the notice to install what I am hoping is 5.4, did anyone have a similar download?


----------



## Mysty

GenZer0 said:


> Does it fix the Blindspot Warning chime bug of not actually ever chiming?


Yes


----------



## Mysty

BluestarE3 said:


> I just whacked the rear quarter window vigorously and repeatedly with the heel of my hand. Unless you're using a sharp instrument, the window can take the blows.


Yes with 5.4 the alarm doesn't work. It worked in 5.3


----------



## Bokonon

BluestarE3 said:


> How can I tell if car is asleep? Lack of purring or clacking sounds from it? Or is there a more definitive way to tell?


Third-party services like TeslaFi (or calling the owner API yourself) can tell you directly, but there are also a few indirect ways to tell whether the car is sleeping:

1. If the car is plugged in but not charging, the T logo will be illuminated a white-ish cyan color if it is awake, and off it is asleep.

2. If the car is parked within reach of a paired WiFi network, and you have access to the router's admin screen, check whether the car is actively connected to the network. If so, it is awake. If not, it is probably asleep.

3. If you open the Tesla app and see "waking up" at the bottom of the screen, it means the car was asleep... but it will be awake momentarily. 









There may be other ways that I'm forgetting, but those are my three main methods other than TeslaFi.


----------



## Arktctr

My software update came from a 600MB download over Wifi so that’s a whole lot larger than I found.


----------



## francoisp

chutieu said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned in this forum but...
> 
> With sentry mode update, seems like not only all 3 cameras record video when motion is detected in park but they are also recording in driving mode.


I'm curious: how is it stored on the USB stick? Different folder for each camera?


----------



## webdriverguy

Bokonon said:


> Third-party services like TeslaFi (or calling the owner API yourself) can tell you directly, but there are also a few indirect ways to tell whether the car is sleeping:
> 
> 1. If the car is plugged in but not charging, the T logo will be illuminated a white-ish cyan color if it is awake, and off it is asleep.
> 
> 2. If the car is parked within reach of a paired WiFi network, and you have access to the router's admin screen, check whether the car is actively connected to the network. If so, it is awake. If not, it is probably asleep.
> 
> 3. If you open the Tesla app and see "waking up" at the bottom of the screen, it means the car was asleep... but it will be awake momentarily.
> 
> View attachment 22423
> 
> 
> There may be other ways that I'm forgetting, but those are my three main methods other than TeslaFi.


If you have iPhone swipe right scroll all the way to the bottom of the screen and click edit, select tesla widget. Anytime if you want to see if the car is sleeing or not just swipe right and it tells you the status of the car. It does not wake up the car if its already sleeping.


----------



## ateslik

the changelogs. Surprised no one has posted these yet


----------



## ateslik

and here is the Sentry mode help:









sentient beings indeed.

Here is a question: so does Dog mode disable Sentry mode? Do we need to disable Sentry mode manually when using Dog Mode?

that's two questions. But kind of the same one.


----------



## ateslik

FrancoisP said:


> I'm curious: how is it stored on the USB stick? Different folder for each camera?











this is how it appears on mine.


----------



## Thunder7ga

Update seems mostly focused on California cars so far. At least that is what TeslaFi is showing. Interesting.


----------



## Smurdy

I updated the app yesterday and as soon as I opened it, the software upgrade option was available. I said yes please and it was done in less than 30 minutes. I'm on Wifi at home if that matters. So far no problems. I'm using the autofold mirrors since my garage space is tight. I would like the mirrors to fold out a little earlier when I leave the garage. As it is I have to get about 50 yards away from home before they fold out.


----------



## WCABDEFENSE

I installed update 5.4 yesterday, and activated Sentry Mode. I was taking the trash out this morning, and (gently) bumped into the door. The garage was dark, and the lights suddenly flashed. It scared the CRAP out of me in the moment, but made me realize that the update works as designed.👍


----------



## LUXMAN

fazluke said:


> I noticed a 5.4 GB download on 2/21 and have been waiting for the notice to install what I am hoping is 5.4, did anyone have a similar download?


Not here in TX


----------



## Golden Gate

Loving this release so far.
Here are my observations:
- Regen braking seems much stronger. Much.
- Bug of bass in music going away until reboot is gone (so far...)
- Sentry mode works nicely
- My usb stick still gets corrupted according to Windows so not sure if that has been ironed out. I have tried multiple sticks and SD adapters
- Audio loading errors seem to be corrected (so far)
- Dog mode is super cool but I don't have a dog

So far this release is a winner, but all it takes is me posting that on a forum like this and I'll have a bug on my drive home....


----------



## RGK

Installed 2019 5.4 yesterday. One thing I noticed is that the front USB ports now seemed to be powered even when the car is locked and Sentry mode is not on. I have my radar detector powered by the USB port and now it is always on. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## LUXMAN

Golden Gate said:


> Loving this release so far.
> 
> - My usb stick still gets corrupted according to Windows so not sure if that has been ironed out. I have tried multiple sticks and SD adapters
> ....


I am still on 2018.50.6 and my windows says this still but all the files are fine and play. I just dismiss the windows notice


----------



## undergrove

Mysty said:


> Yes with 5.4 the alarm doesn't work. It worked in 5.3


With 5.4 I was able to trigger the alarm by pounding repeatedly on one of the side windows with the side of my fist, just like in the Tesla Raj videos.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

fazluke said:


> I noticed a 5.4 GB download on 2/21 and have been waiting for the notice to install what I am hoping is 5.4, did anyone have a similar download?


Sounds more like a map update. I doubt 5.4 is anywhere near that big.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Golden Gate said:


> - My usb stick still gets corrupted according to Windows so not sure if that has been ironed out. I have tried multiple sticks and SD adapters


Do you long-press on the camera icon before unplugging your memory stick?

If it's recording and you unplug it, your stick will be corrupted.


----------



## RGK

I installed 5.4 yesterday and noticed the USB port staying on after locking the car with Sentry mode off. I use the front USB port to power my radar detector using a USB to 12-volt converter. The port does seem to power down after about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## MelindaV

Bokonon said:


> Can anyone with 2019.5.x confirm the relationship between cigarette lighter/rear USB ports staying on and the car being asleep (not just powered off) with Sentry Mode not engaged? In other words, which of the following is true?
> 
> 1. Car falls asleep, 12V outlets remained powered
> 2. Car falls asleep, 12V outlets lose power
> 3. Car does not fall asleep if something is plugged into a 12V outlet.
> 4. Car does not fall asleep at all.
> 
> Related: can someone also confirm whether enabling Sentry Mode prevents the car from sleeping?
> 
> With all the discussion elsewhere about whether and when the car sleeps, it would be nice to have a better understanding of how 2019.5.x and Sentry Mode have changed how sleep works (if at all).


@RGK confirmed in the 2019.5.4 thread that it powers off after 5-10 minutes (with Sentry Mode off). 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...4-4c3c414-02-22-2019.11402/page-5#post-207286


----------



## r-e-l

updates are starting to roll out across the US and Canada … its coming ..


----------



## PaulK

RGK said:


> I installed 5.4 yesterday and noticed the USB port staying on after locking the car with Sentry mode off. I use the front USB port to power my radar detector using a USB to 12-volt converter. The port does seem to power down after about 5-10 minutes.


Thanks for posting this. It is really a great improvement and I hadn't yet taken the time to see how long it takes to power down the outlet. I used to dislike that my radar detector would power off and then back on again if subsequently open another door to get something out (self test beeping on start up is annoying). I actually submitted this feature request as a bug report, so maybe I did it 

An incremental improvement like this is one thing I really love about Tesla. Of course, I have some fear that at some time they will change a behavior that I really like for the worse, but I also have faith that they would create a new setting to toggle anything really functional.


----------



## Bernard

wst88 said:


> Still California only... I wonder if that is where all the breakin's were occurring?


Perhaps, but this looks like a wide-release firmware and Teslafi shows cars in Texas and Quebec with 2019.5.4.


----------



## Mike

ateslik said:


> the changelogs. Surprised no one has posted these yet
> 
> View attachment 22428
> View attachment 22429
> View attachment 22430
> View attachment 22431
> View attachment 22432


Thanks for these details.

Since the folding mirror option can be tied to Homelink, why can't the walk away lock be disabled using the same location based technique?


----------



## Needsdecaf

Golden Gate said:


> Loving this release so far.
> Here are my observations:
> - Regen braking seems much stronger. Much.
> - Bug of bass in music going away until reboot is gone (so far...)
> - Sentry mode works nicely
> - My usb stick still gets corrupted according to Windows so not sure if that has been ironed out. I have tried multiple sticks and SD adapters
> - Audio loading errors seem to be corrected (so far)
> - Dog mode is super cool but I don't have a dog
> 
> So far this release is a winner, but all it takes is me posting that on a forum like this and I'll have a bug on my drive home....


What is the big regarding the bass in music?


----------



## Mike

I just read this comment on reddit:

"I'm so glad that they reverted the recent unpopular behavior change which changed the TACC speed to the current speed on AP steering wheel disengagement. Was super annoying".

Can someone confirm this please?

Hope it's true


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> @RGK confirmed in the 2019.5.4 thread that it powers off after 5-10 minutes (with Sentry Mode off).
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...4-4c3c414-02-22-2019.11402/page-5#post-207286


Thanks. So only a little different from prior firmware.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> I just read this comment on reddit:
> 
> "I'm so glad that they reverted the recent unpopular behavior change which changed the TACC speed to the current speed on AP steering wheel disengagement. Was super annoying".
> 
> Can someone confirm this please?
> 
> Hope it's true


OMG ! yes someone please confirm this is true before I get my hopes up !!


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> OMG ! yes someone please confirm this is true before I get my hopes up !!


I asked the OP on Reddit for confirmation and the OP replied (paraphrasing):

"Since the update Friday, multiple tests confirm the TACC speed no longer drops to when the driver takes control via the steering wheel, but stays at the initial speed setting.....".


----------



## MashReza

My router shows a 5.6GB download on Ftiday, but no update alerts yet as of Sunday evening. I'm currently on 2018.50


----------



## Jaywlker

JWardell said:


> Looks like a handful of you already have 5.4, can you confirm you are _not_ in the early access program? Maybe this is actually general release?


Our M3 in Scottsdale is NOT part of the early release program, and we just got 2019.5.4. Dog mode, Sentry mode, and auto-folding mirrors based on location are way cool!


----------



## Francois Gaucher

fazluke said:


> I noticed a 5.4 GB download on 2/21 and have been waiting for the notice to install what I am hoping is 5.4, did anyone have a similar download?


Yes, got a download of 5.3 gb. It was a map update.


----------



## suprteck

RGK said:


> Installed 2019 5.4 yesterday. One thing I noticed is that the front USB ports now seemed to be powered even when the car is locked and Sentry mode is not on. I have my radar detector powered by the USB port and now it is always on. Has anyone else noticed this?


usb and the 12v cigarette outlet stays powered when the car is locked. I will be hooking up my dashcam to a switched 12v near the left front kickpanel. Found out it powers off after 5 mins with Sentry mode not on.


----------



## suprteck

Ok messed around with this a bit more and found out the 12v outlet powers down after 5mins with Sentry mode not activated


----------



## iChris93

Anyone else think EAP is horrible after this update? It seems like the follow distance is too long even at 1 and it slows down way too much leaving a huge gap in front of the car and continuing to slow instead of closing the gap. It’s been really windy here lately so maybe that’s why it’s so bad?


----------



## G0GR33N

iChris93 said:


> Anyone else think EAP is horrible after this update? It seems like the follow distance is too long even at 1 and it slows down way too much leaving a huge gap in front of the car and continuing to slow instead of closing the gap. It's been really windy here lately so maybe that's why it's so bad?


Oh No...

That sux if true


----------



## aronth5

One change I did notice is when I turned climate on from my phone all the seat warmers were turned off. I turned the driver seat on and and when I got in the car it stayed on. Before all seats turned on by default but when I got in none were actually on.


----------



## webdriverguy

aronth5 said:


> One change I did notice is when I turned climate on from my phone all the seat warmers were turned off. I turned the driver seat on and and when I got in the car it stayed on. Before all seats turned on by default but when I got in none were actually on.


That seems like the way it should work.


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> Anyone else think EAP is horrible after this update? It seems like the follow distance is too long even at 1 and it slows down way too much leaving a huge gap in front of the car and continuing to slow instead of closing the gap. It's been really windy here lately so maybe that's why it's so bad?





G0GR33N said:


> Oh No...
> 
> That sux if true


I've only had one SW update since I got the car, from 48.2 to 50.6. I remember at that time, AP sucked for the first day or two after the update. I remember reading something about the system needing to calibrate. In any event, it calmed down after a few trips. I wouldn't sweat it for a little bit.


----------



## iChris93

Needsdecaf said:


> I've only had one SW update since I got the car, from 48.2 to 50.6. I remember at that time, AP sucked for the first day or two after the update. I remember reading something about the system needing to calibrate. In any event, it calmed down after a few trips. I wouldn't sweat it for a little bit.


I've had this version for several days and have driven over 200 miles on it.


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> Anyone else think EAP is horrible after this update? It seems like the follow distance is too long even at 1 and it slows down way too much leaving a huge gap in front of the car and continuing to slow instead of closing the gap. It's been really windy here lately so maybe that's why it's so bad?


I have found that EAP always leaves a larger gap than AP or TACC. Well, suspected anyway. But it's not new with 2019 software


----------



## Nautilus

aronth5 said:


> One change I did notice is when I turned climate on from my phone all the seat warmers were turned off. I turned the driver seat on and and when I got in the car it stayed on. Before all seats turned on by default but when I got in none were actually on.


@aronth5 beat me to this post, but just to expand: I typically always leave my driver seat heater on one bacon (with all others turned off), and that's how the seats were left yesterday afternoon the last time I drove. I received the update from 2018.50.6 to 2019.5.4 last night (installed it from my phone). This morning, when I used the app to preheat my car, only the driver's seat heater came on (at one bacon), with all others off, instead of the previous situation of ALL of them coming on (or at least showing on) at two bacons. So I think the front seat heaters will now come on however they were left from the last drive when preconditioning remotely. I'm pretty sure the back seat heaters always revert to off when exiting the car.

As an aside, I was never entirely convinced that all the seat heaters actually came on when preconditioning the car with earlier firmware versions. I say this because once I had tapped twice on the front passenger seat icon to turn that seat heater off, they all indicated off, except for the driver's seat indicating my usual one bacon.

Separately, my Android phone app updated to version 3.8.2 earlier yesterday (before the car firmware updated). I checked to see if the Sentry Mode setting was visible there, and was not surprised to see it wasn't. As soon as the firmware on the car updated, then the Sentry Mode setting appeared on the Android app.


----------



## Long Ranger

Nautilus said:


> @aronth5 beat me to this post, but just to expand: I typically always leave my driver seat heater on one bacon (with all others turned off), and that's how the seats were left yesterday afternoon the last time I drove. I received the update from 2018.50.6 to 2019.5.4 last night (installed it from my phone). This morning, when I used the app to preheat my car, only the driver's seat heater came on (at one bacon), with all others off, instead of the previous situation of ALL of them coming on (or at least showing on) at two bacons. So I think the front seat heaters will now come on however they were left from the last drive when preconditioning remotely. I'm pretty sure the back seat heaters always revert to off when exiting the car.
> 
> As an aside, I was never entirely convinced that all the seat heaters actually came on when preconditioning the car with earlier firmware versions. I say this because once I had tapped twice on the front passenger seat icon to turn that seat heater off, they all indicated off, except for the driver's seat indicating my usual one bacon.
> 
> Separately, my Android phone app updated to version 3.8.2 earlier yesterday (before the car firmware updated). I checked to see if the Sentry Mode setting was visible there, and was not surprised to see it wasn't. As soon as the firmware on the car updated, then the Sentry Mode setting appeared on the Android app.


I agree. I'm seeing that the seat heater settings for driver and passenger in the app now default to whatever they were set to the last time you drove. Much better.

I think the old seat heater behavior you describe was from the 3.8.0 app. In that version, as soon as you touched one seat, they all reverted to the setting from your last drive (after a several second delay).


----------



## Long Ranger

iChris93 said:


> Anyone else think EAP is horrible after this update? It seems like the follow distance is too long even at 1 and it slows down way too much leaving a huge gap in front of the car and continuing to slow instead of closing the gap. It's been really windy here lately so maybe that's why it's so bad?


I just got it last night, but the longer EAP following distance really stood out to me this morning. I have seen where things seem to settle down or calibrate after an update, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Long Ranger

MelindaV said:


> OMG ! yes someone please confirm this is true before I get my hopes up !!


I think you'll be happy with this one. It definitely does now keep your original set speed when you steer out of autosteer.

I even tried it in this more complex scenario involving an interchange:

EAP engaged with set speed of 65.
Traveling at 35 in traffic.
On freeway interchange EAP automatically reduces set speed to 50.
Steer out of autosteer at 35.
Reengage autosteer.
Set speed shows 50.
After interchange EAP automatically increases set speed back to original 65 setting.


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> I've had this version for several days and have driven over 200 miles on it.


Hope it clears up. I know mine took several days before it sorted itself out.

Honestly, I can't figure out why Autopilot is so damned variable. I do the same route every day in roughly the same traffic and sometimes it's flawless, sometimes I feel like a damned driver's ed instructor riding shotgun.


----------



## panpanbebe

In Virginia, still waiting the Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.4 4c3c414, currently on 2018.50.6, I hope Tesla will push out soon


----------



## G0GR33N

panpanbebe said:


> In Virginia, still waiting the Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.4 4c3c414, currently on 2018.50.6, I hope Tesla will push out soon


You are not alone. Cast your vote up on top of the page.
Out of 243 votes: 48.6% got it so far.


----------



## Rev

Does anyone who had flickering headlights know if it's fixed in this version? If it is im gonna call Tesla and request a push cause it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## Needsdecaf

G0GR33N said:


> You are not alone. Cast your vote up on top of the page.
> Out of 243 votes: 48.6% got it so far.


Interesting statistic. TeslaFi as of this snapshot in time, only shows 17% of all model 3's having 2019.5.4. And 50% of the forum members here who have viewed this poll have gotten it.


----------



## G0GR33N

Needsdecaf said:


> Interesting statistic. TeslaFi as of this snapshot in time, only shows 17% of all model 3's having 2019.5.4. And 50% of the forum members here who have viewed this pole have gotten it.


TeslaFi - You don't manually have to do it. 
Here - It is manual (which is understood), so you can't really compare. I think


----------



## John

Needsdecaf said:


> Interesting statistic. TeslaFi as of this snapshot in time, only shows 17% of all model 3's having 2019.5.4. And 50% of the forum members here who have viewed this pole have gotten it.


Membership here may be biased towards early cars?
EDIT: Now that I look at Teslafi, the update has plenty of higher VIN installs...


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> I have found that EAP always leaves a larger gap than AP or TACC. Well, suspected anyway. But it's not new with 2019 software


How are you differentiating between EAP and AP?


----------



## iChris93

Rev said:


> Does anyone who had flickering headlights know if it's fixed in this version? If it is im gonna call Tesla and request a push cause it's starting to get annoying.


I have not noticed it and it was in the 20s F this morning.


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> How are you differentiating between EAP and AP?


I'm guessing that he actually meant to say NOA and EAP.


----------



## G0GR33N

iChris93 said:


> How are you differentiating between EAP and AP?


He is comparing Auto Pilot & Traffic Aware Cruise Control (TACC). I have noticed the difference too. TACC is more aggressive. And as he suggested it is nothing new. It has always been the case.


----------



## GDN

JWardell said:


> Fried your USB stick? Are you sure, have you tried to reformat it on a computer? Chances are it just has a bunch of corrupted files


I fried a USB drive the first week in the new car back in November. It was blistering hot when I pulled it out. It was a freebie I'd been given somewhere along the way. Have been running a 16 GB USB Toshiba drive since then with no issues though.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> I'm guessing that he actually meant to say NOA and EAP.


Maybe.

I swear my experience with this version and EAP is degraded from previous versions. I've had my car for 8 months today and have logged over 16k miles in that time. I'm no novice to this car or EAP. The car leaves a bigger gap than before and when I think it should be closing the gap, it's falling behind and making the gap larger. I ended up turning off EAP and driving myself this morning.

Like I said in my OP, it's been windy here lately so that may be playing a role.


----------



## Needsdecaf

G0GR33N said:


> TeslaFi - You don't manually have to do it.
> Here - It is manual (which is understood), so you can't really compare. I think


Right, which you would think would skew to the auto reporter - TeslaFi, no? At least I would.

Just interesting about what it says regarding TeslaFi users vs. members of this forum. I would have thought that anyone running TeslaFi would be on this forum, but not everyone on this forum would be running TeslaFi. But by that statistic, it seems that there are a lot of TeslaFi users not on this forum. Or do I have that backwards, lol? Statistics and logic classes always caused my brain to melt.


----------



## G0GR33N

Needsdecaf said:


> Right, which you would think would skew to the auto reporter - TeslaFi, no? At least I would.
> 
> Just interesting about what it says regarding TeslaFi users vs. members of this forum. I would have thought that anyone running TeslaFi would be on this forum, but not everyone on this forum would be running TeslaFi. But by that statistic, it seems that there are a lot of TeslaFi users not on this forum. Or do I have that backwards, lol? Statistics and logic classes always caused my brain to melt.


Waiiiiiit.... Whaaaat???


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> How are you differentiating between EAP and AP?


I mean to saying NOA. With Nav on auto activated, since December I've noticed it rarely seems to follow as close as I want to, regular AP and TACC are closer when set to 1.
Lane changes are still to slow too, when are we getting a Massachusetts mode?


----------



## Needsdecaf

JWardell said:


> I mean to saying NOA. With Nav on auto activated, since December I've noticed it rarely seems to follow as close as I want to, regular AP and TACC are closer when set to 1.
> Lane changes are still to slow too, when are we getting a Massachusetts mode?


Haha, my mom was from Mass on the MA / RI border, and my wife lived outside of Boston for 5 years so I chuckled when you wrote this. Just keep looking for the toggle switch under NOA to the right of "Mad Max" that says "Masshole". Should be comin' wicked soon nah.


----------



## Long Ranger

iChris93 said:


> The car leaves a bigger gap than before and when I think it should be closing the gap, it's falling behind and making the gap larger. I ended up turning off EAP and driving myself this morning.


 That was exactly my impression this morning and I also turned it off when it started lagging too much. But it was only one drive, so I can't draw any conclusions yet. It was perfect weather and sunny, so maybe the car wasn't used to that.


----------



## Nautilus

Needsdecaf said:


> Right, which you would think would skew to the auto reporter - TeslaFi, no? At least I would.
> 
> Just interesting about what it says regarding TeslaFi users vs. members of this forum. I would have thought that anyone running TeslaFi would be on this forum, but not everyone on this forum would be running TeslaFi. But by that statistic, it seems that there are a lot of TeslaFi users not on this forum. Or do I have that backwards, lol? Statistics and logic classes always caused my brain to melt.


So you also have to take into consideration sample set selection and whether it's representative. On TeslaFi, you have a subset of M3 owners, but all cars "vote" either Yes or No. All cars report the firmware version they are on. There are no abstentions. (EDIT: A TeslaFi member can opt to have their firmware version not reported, but then they will be excluded from all version reporting, so won't skew results either way. It's just a smaller subset of TeslaFi members that vote without absention).

On the Forum, it is another subset of M3 owners, some who are on TeslaFi, some who are not. Unlike TeslaFi, not everyone has to "Vote" Yes or No. There is a subset of Forum members who may never vote on whether they have a given firmware update, or only vote once they receive the firmware and can vote "Yes". Not everyone on here will proactively go into a new firmware release thread and vote "No" before they have the firmware update. Some may not even be aware of a new firmware update until they actually receive it, then come on the forum to look for a related thread.

So I think on this forum, the "No" votes will always be underrepresented, whereas on TeslaFi, everyone is automatically recorded as a "No" (actually as being on whatever firmware version they are on) until changed to a "Yes" (when their car reports that they have been upgraded to the firmware version in question).


----------



## JWardell

Nautilus said:


> So you also have to take into consideration sample set selection and whether it's representative. On TeslaFi, you have a subset of M3 owners, but all cars "vote" either Yes or No. All cars report the firmware version they are on. There are no abstentions.
> 
> On the Forum, it is another subset of M3 owners, some who are on TeslaFi, some who are not. Unlike TeslaFi, not everyone has to "Vote" Yes or No. There is a subset of Forum members who may never vote on whether they have a given firmware update, or only vote once they receive the firmware and can vote "Yes". Not everyone on here will proactively go into a new firmware release thread and vote "No" before they have the firmware update. Some may not even be aware of a new firmware update until they actually receive it, then come on the forum to look for a related thread.
> 
> So I think on this forum, the "No" votes will always be underrepresented, whereas on TeslaFi, everyone is automatically recorded as a "No" (actually as being on whatever firmware version they are on) until changed to a "Yes" (when their car reports that they have been upgraded to the firmware version in question).


Well you can set Teslafi to disclude you from firmware reporting, but overall yes by default everyone on Teslafi automatically reports their firmware, that's why we are always referring to it as the best representative data set for things. Of course, Teslafi is still a tiny subset of owners, that are willing to shell out $5 a month for a bunch of nerdy data.


----------



## harrison987

How do we activate the new auto mirror fold feature?


----------



## Nautilus

harrison987 said:


> How do we activate the new auto mirror fold feature?











Courtesy of @ateslik a couple pages earlier in this thread.


----------



## harrison987

thanks!!!!!


Mike


----------



## Nautilus

I'm on 2019.5.4, and decided to test the Sentry Mode when I went out to the parking garage after work. From my desk, I started preconditioning the car (as usual), and then I also turned on Sentry Mode.

I got out to the car, and turned off the bluetooth on my phone, so the car didn't know I was there. Walking in close proximity to the car, nothing happened (at least on the screen - the cameras were recording, however). I then gave the car a push on the passenger side window, and the screen lit up with the red dot saying "Sentry Mode, recording in progress" or words to that effect. I walked around the back of the car and gave the left rear quarter panel a couple of thumps (firm, but nothing that was ever going to break any glass). On Thump #5, the alarm went off.

By alarm, I mean the screen went bright white, and then a second later the car horn started blaring and lights flashing. If the car audio was playing, I couldn't hear it over the horn. I flipped the Bluetooth back on and opened the front door to shut the alarm off about 7 seconds after it started (according to the left camera).

I'll also mention that the video auto-saved once the alarm had been shut off. A total of 30 files (one for each of the three cameras for each of the 10 minutes preceding the alarm shut-off). They were saved to a folder named with a date-time stamp (2019-02-25_17-24-18), and that folder was saved in a folder called SavedClips within the TeslaCam folder. I think 5:24pm and 18 seconds is when the alarm was shut off.


----------



## Ragtum

JWardell said:


> I mean to saying NOA. With Nav on auto activated, since December I've noticed it rarely seems to follow as close as I want to, regular AP and TACC are closer when set to 1.
> Lane changes are still to slow too, when are we getting a Massachusetts mode?


I notice on this new version the Auto Lane change is very slow! Several times it attempted to today and just came back without changing or completed after swerving once. And a couple of times, it just turned on the signal for a lane change for several seconds and then changed eventually even though there was nothing to prevent it. Oh someday if we get the Massachusetts mode, that would be awesome!


----------



## SoCalWine

Ragtum said:


> I notice on this new version the Auto Lane change is very slow! Several times it attempted to today and just came back without changing or completed after swerving once. And a couple of times, it just turned on the signal for a lane change for several seconds and then changed eventually even though there was nothing to prevent it. Oh someday if we get the Massachusetts mode, that would be awesome!


Check your Lane Changing setting, ensure it didn't revert to most conservative, try Mad Max


----------



## Nautilus

A couple other things to add:

None of the car's exterior lights (e.g. headlights) turned on when I gave the car a push and got the control screen to come up with the sentry mode warning.
The phone app received a warning (I believe when the Sentry mode warning came up) that stated "Sentry Mode has triggered the alarm state".
The phone app received another warning (I believe when the car alarm went off) that stated "Car alarm has been triggered".
Since the two events happened so closely together, the warnings came to the phone in the same minute so I"m guessing which preceded the other. I wasn't watching the phone when I was tinkering. I was more focused on how the car behaved.


----------



## Darrenf

SoCalWine said:


> Check your Lane Changing setting, ensure it didn't revert to most conservative, try Mad Max


That doesn't effect how it changes lanes. That effects how far behind the slower car in front of you that you begin getting the lane change prompt.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Ragtum said:


> I notice on this new version the Auto Lane change is very slow! Several times it attempted to today and just came back without changing or completed after swerving once. And a couple of times, it just turned on the signal for a lane change for several seconds and then changed eventually even though there was nothing to prevent it. Oh someday if we get the Massachusetts mode, that would be awesome!


Again, I'm going to go with system recalibration. Last software change mine did the same thing for a day or two on lane changes.


----------



## aronth5

iChris93 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I swear my experience with this version and EAP is degraded from previous versions. I've had my car for 8 months today and have logged over 16k miles in that time. I'm no novice to this car or EAP. The car leaves a bigger gap than before and when I think it should be closing the gap, it's falling behind and making the gap larger. I ended up turning off EAP and driving myself this morning.


I would agree with this observation compared to earlier releases but felt 50.6 had the same problem where the distance was far too long. Even at setting "1" I'm much further away from the car in front of me then I used to be.
On a positive note I drove to and from work today using NoA and felt the car handled the exits better then before. Yes, I still had to take over when prompted but it took the exits much smoother then before.
Lane changes may be slightly slower to initiate but they certainly are smooth. I stopped enabling lane confirmation awhile ago but enabled it today just to see if it worked better which it did.
I presume I missed this feature before but I hadn't notice the button to "delay" the lane change. I found this especially helpful when it wanted me to move into the faster lane when I was within 2 miles from the exit in fairly heavy traffic. How long has that prompt been available?

Also confirmed the remote app now handles the heated seats properly. And love Dog mode even though I will rarely use it. Great conversation feature.


----------



## tinysam

Blind spot warning chime still not working for me.


----------



## MelindaV

tinysam said:


> Blind spot warning chime still not working for me.


Have you enabled it under the autopilot tab?


----------



## Joaquin

tinysam said:


> Blind spot warning chime still not working for me.


Not working for me neither. I have tried enabling/disabling it in the autopilot settings but I can only see the red line (and car in red also), but no warning sound.

Also tried with/without lane departure warning in case, still no chimes.

Is this working for anybody?


----------



## 2Kap

Joaquin said:


> Not working for me neither. I have tried enabling/disabling it in the autopilot settings but I can only see the red line (and car in red also), but no warning sound.
> 
> Also tried with/without lane departure warning in case, still no chimes.
> 
> Is this working for anybody?


I saw someone mention that you have to actually start merging into the other lane with a car nearby to get the chime. I dont know how true that is, and i'm not going to be the one to test it, lol.


----------



## Joaquin

2Kap said:


> I saw someone mention that you have to actually start merging into the other lane with a car nearby to get the chime. I dont know how true that is, and i'm not going to be the one to test it, lol.


I actually also tried that (just a light lateral movement, did not want to risk it or scare others).

But if that's how it actually work (is it? can anyone confirm?), IMO the warning is too late. Just using the turn indicator should trigger the warning.

Or maybe my mistake is to actually try it using the turn indicators, and this feature is only for those who do not use them?


----------



## Arktctr

Noticed something weird trying sentry mode for first time today (activated remotely via app)...when I opened car and sat down inside as usual the screen still showed the “sentry eye” on top of the usual screen info and wouldn’t go away...had to reset screen to make it disappear but then all was well. Thought it was odd but didn’t know if I’m alone.


----------



## PaulK

Why doesn’t anyone here ever refer to the eye by what it is:

It’s HAL!

Now it’s installed, he’s never going away


----------



## PaulK

Arktctr said:


> Noticed something weird trying sentry mode for first time today (activated remotely via app)...when I opened car and sat down inside as usual the screen still showed the "sentry eye" on top of the usual screen info and wouldn't go away...had to reset screen to make it disappear but then all was well. Thought it was odd but didn't know if I'm alone.


----------



## suprteck

Arktctr said:


> Noticed something weird trying sentry mode for first time today (activated remotely via app)...when I opened car and sat down inside as usual the screen still showed the "sentry eye" on top of the usual screen info and wouldn't go away...had to reset screen to make it disappear but then all was well. Thought it was odd but didn't know if I'm alone.


happened to me one time also.


----------



## Kizzy

I got this update Friday night just before spending the weekend in Oakland.

I thought Autopilot was sticking a little _too close_ to cars up front. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I tried Sentry mode in a parking garage. At some point in the night, Sentry mode triggered the alarm state. When I got to my car, no windows were broken. It's possible one of the loud trains in Jack London Square set it off. I have yet to check the video.

It's a bummer about Pole Position. I was showing off the games and was surprised it wasn't there. I guess someone ruined their tires or drove into a wall or something while playing. (Or maybe it was regulators having a WTF moment-which I totally understand as it is totally possible to start driving from the game if you do the wrong combinations of controls).


----------



## MelindaV

Arktctr said:


> Noticed something weird trying sentry mode for first time today (activated remotely via app)...when I opened car and sat down inside as usual the screen still showed the "sentry eye" on top of the usual screen info and wouldn't go away...had to reset screen to make it disappear but then all was well. Thought it was odd but didn't know if I'm alone.





suprteck said:


> happened to me one time also.


make sure to record a bug report with things like this.


----------



## Darrenf

Looks like they stopped the rollout again. Only 3 cars updated last night.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Darrenf said:


> Looks like they stopped the rollout again. Only 3 cars updated last night.


Wonder when TeslaFi reports it? When it's downloaded or when it is installed? I got mine overnight but didn't get a chance to install until after work that same night.


----------



## JWardell

Needsdecaf said:


> Wonder when TeslaFi reports it? When it's downloaded or when it is installed? I got mine overnight but didn't get a chance to install until after work that same night.


Only after it is installed and the car next connects to TeslaFi and shows its software version.


----------



## 64Driver

Seems like the number of downloads on Teslafi has slowed to a trickle. I'm wondering if this is just a larger test group. Population seems to be the same as 2019.4.3


----------



## rhuber

I have two Model 3s, and I realize this is a rather silly complaint, but it sucks to have the update on one and not the other, especially when the one without the update is the one parked outdoors overnight and the other sits in a garage. I eagerly await the ability to choose when to update.


----------



## iChris93

rhuber said:


> I have two Model 3s, and I realize this is a rather silly complaint, but it sucks to have the update on one and not the other, especially when the one without the update is the one parked outdoors overnight and the other sits in a garage. I eagerly await the ability to choose when to update.


Wish I had that problem 

Still valid.


----------



## SR22pilot

rhuber said:


> I have two Model 3s, and I realize this is a rather silly complaint, but it sucks to have the update on one and not the other, especially when the one without the update is the one parked outdoors overnight and the other sits in a garage. I eagerly await the ability to choose when to update.


I have the same problem. Both are in the garage and on the same WiFi. One gets an update and the other doesn't. If I want to be positive I can call it protection against bad updates.


----------



## rhuber

SR22pilot said:


> I have the same problem. Both are in the garage and on the same WiFi. One gets an update and the other doesn't. If I want to be positive I can call it protection against bad updates.


It certainly is to prevent bad updates from affecting a large group of people. As an engineer, I respect and support the thoughtful rollout. I just want the ability to take a risk knowing that there might be bugs (as long as they aren't safety related).


----------



## wst88

I wonder if they are going to release a 2019.5.4.1 - Almost no installs today, I thought they were in full rollout.


----------



## airj1012

The updates on TeslaFi do seem odd today. Not many updates roll out from Tesla or TeslaFi is broken! I don't have a great way to compare history on TeslaFi, but it does look pretty quite when looking at the update time stamps.


----------



## BluestarE3

rhuber said:


> I have two Model 3s, and I realize this is a rather silly complaint, but it sucks to have the update on one and not the other, especially when the one without the update is the one parked outdoors overnight and the other sits in a garage. I eagerly await the ability to choose when to update.


Swap parking spots for the time being?


----------



## rhuber

BluestarE3 said:


> Swap parking spots for the time being?


I wish it were that easy, but two different homes. I bought one for my mom, who has a garage. (great son, right?)


----------



## Nautilus

64Driver said:


> Seems like the number of downloads on Teslafi has slowed to a trickle. I'm wondering if this is just a larger test group. Population seems to be the same as 2019.4.3


I went from 2018.50.6 straight to 2019.5.4 (30 days between these two firmware updates, the longest I've had to wait to date).

I hope I'm not part of a larger test group. I don't respond well to being poked and prodded to see how I react. It's usually not well.


----------



## JustTheTip

That’s probably why they stopped sending it out.


----------



## Lgkahn

Seems rollout stopped.


----------



## Ze1000

We should start to see a 2019.7.x soon based on previous pattern.


----------



## justaute

2019.9.x? Next update in June?


----------



## ehendrix23

rhuber said:


> I wish it were that easy, but two different homes. I bought one for my mom, who has a garage. (great son, right?)


Swap houses?


----------



## AutopilotFan

Ragtum said:


> I notice on this new version the Auto Lane change is very slow! Several times it attempted to today and just came back without changing or completed after swerving once. And a couple of times, it just turned on the signal for a lane change for several seconds and then changed eventually even though there was nothing to prevent it. Oh someday if we get the Massachusetts mode, that would be awesome!


When I took my long road trip in the snow, I noticed this happening as I drove. It got so bad that it wouldn't change lanes to the right anymore. When I stopped at a Supercharger, I used a water bottle and napkins to clean off the cameras and sensors and it got a *lot *better.

So try giving it a wash and hopefully it will re-calibrate and perform better.


----------



## Kizzy

AutopilotFan said:


> When I took my long road trip in the snow, I noticed this happening as I drove. It got so bad that it wouldn't change lanes to the right anymore. When I stopped at a Supercharger, I used a water bottle and napkins to clean off the cameras and sensors and it got a *lot *better.
> 
> So try giving it a wash and hopefully it will re-calibrate and perform better.


I was having this issue fairly regularly (car starting to change lanes on AP, then diving back into original lane). I cleaned the moss/algae/lichen/pollen/mold off of the side pillar cameras and it seemed to help immensely.


----------



## Rogue1

airj1012 said:


> The updates on TeslaFi do seem odd today. Not many updates roll out from Tesla or TeslaFi is broken! I don't have a great way to compare history on TeslaFi, but it does look pretty quite when looking at the update time stamps.


I think it may have stopped for maybe a bigger bug that hasn't been disscused here yet. I've found that the location folding mirrors will automatically fold while you are backing up. Did this while I was backing into the garage. Had to quickly stop and re-open them. Reported it to Tesla.


----------



## iChris93

Rogue1 said:


> I think it may have stopped for maybe a bigger bug that hasn't been disscused here yet. I've found that the location folding mirrors will automatically fold while you are backing up. Did this while I was backing into the garage. Had to quickly stop and re-open them. Reported it to Tesla.


This seems like intended behavior. How were you expecting it to work?


----------



## Swoop

5.4- Blind spot chime works, light flicker in cold temps fixed, 12v cigarette lighter seems to operate differently- still figuring that out...now have to manually turn on Max360 which may mean its timing out...will post once I figure that out. -S


----------



## Rogue1

iChris93 said:


> This seems like intended behavior. How were you expecting it to work?


I thought that it would fold once the vehicle went into park. I normally don't lock my vehicle in the garage so that stops the fold on lock option and gong into settings to do it every time would be tedious. I'm trying to think of a good scenario where the mirrors fold while the vehicle is moving, maybe at an ATM or a car wash. But while backing into the garage, the mirrors moving was a little disconcerting to me while I was using them. Maybe an unintended consequence or hazard if not aware?


----------



## iChris93

Rogue1 said:


> I thought that it would fold once the vehicle went into park. I normally don't lock my vehicle in the garage so that stops the fold on lock option and gong into settings to do it every time would be tedious. I'm trying to think of a good scenario where the mirrors fold while the vehicle is moving, maybe at an ATM or a car wash. But while backing into the garage, the mirrors moving was a little disconcerting to me while I was using them. Maybe an unintended consequence or hazard if not aware?


Location based, to me, would be for pulling into a garage, ATM, Car Wash, etc. The mirrors fold while pulling up allowing you to pull up closer.


----------



## MelindaV

iChris93 said:


> Location based, to me, would be for pulling into a garage, ATM, Car Wash, etc. The mirrors fold while pulling up allowing you to pull up closer.


That is my understanding too. Enable location bases folding for places where you need to fit into a tight space, where you otherwise needed to manually fold the mirrors before proceeding.


----------



## JWardell

AutopilotFan said:


> When I took my long road trip in the snow, I noticed this happening as I drove. It got so bad that it wouldn't change lanes to the right anymore. When I stopped at a Supercharger, I used a water bottle and napkins to clean off the cameras and sensors and it got a *lot *better.
> 
> So try giving it a wash and hopefully it will re-calibrate and perform better.


I think I'm going to keep some alcohol wipes in the car for quick camera lens cleaning. Alcohol over baby wipes because it won't freeze.


----------



## SR22pilot

When I get close to my garage, the Tesla automatically opens the door. Then as I pull in the mirrors fold right before I enter the garage which is exactly what I want. I have a tight garage and this makes pulling in easier. Unfortunately when I pull out the Tesla closes the garage but the mirrors don't unfold. I have to do that manually. I haven't checked if they will unfold once I go into DRIVE. I'll check that tomorrow. However, I wish they would unfold once I have cleared the garage i.e. when the garage door closes.


----------



## wst88

There seems to be some improvements in Autopilot. Driving in the right hand lane, when passing entrance ramps, the car used to move right as it saw the lane widen. Now it stays properly in the lane. Also, I noticed the word "MANUAL" under the AC controls when in manual mode? I might of just never noticed this before. Very happy with update to AP.


----------



## Darrenf

wst88 said:


> There seems to be some improvements in Autopilot. Driving in the right hand lane, when passing entrance ramps, the car used to move right as it saw the lane widen. Now it stays properly in the lane. Also, I noticed the word "MANUAL" under the AC controls when in manual mode? I might of just never noticed this before. Very happy with update to AP.


I can confirm the word "manual" appeared before.


----------



## RUN TM3

This "update" is the worst so far. This morning it dropped my phone completely as in not recognized, and would not recognize it while I was driving (although it recognized Bluetooth from every car around me). It drops my Homelink daily. It sucks 9 miles from me overnight AND while I'm at work. The trip meter isn't recognizing mile driven or energy used. It is just awful.


----------



## Ze1000

Rogue1 said:


> I thought that it would fold once the vehicle went into park. I normally don't lock my vehicle in the garage so that stops the fold on lock option and gong into settings to do it every time would be tedious. I'm trying to think of a good scenario where the mirrors fold while the vehicle is moving, maybe at an ATM or a car wash. But while backing into the garage, the mirrors moving was a little disconcerting to me while I was using them. Maybe an unintended consequence or hazard if not aware?


Are you sure that it is not the auto tilting? When backing up you can have auto tilt on


----------



## Shygar

wst88 said:


> There seems to be some improvements in Autopilot. Driving in the right hand lane, when passing entrance ramps, the car used to move right as it saw the lane widen. Now it stays properly in the lane. Also, I noticed the word "MANUAL" under the AC controls when in manual mode? I might of just never noticed this before. Very happy with update to AP.


Mine still follows the center of the lane when it widens. I don't like this part.

My biggest complaint so far is that it seems more sensitive to slamming on the brakes when cars next to you are coming close to the lane divider. I've had this happen 4-5 times in a short amount of time the last couple of days when driving in the HOA lane and the next lane is moving very slowly. I had to stop using AP whereas before I would always use it in this scenario.


----------



## Smokey S

SR22pilot said:


> When I get close to my garage, the Tesla automatically opens the door. Then as I pull in the mirrors fold right before I enter the garage which is exactly what I want. I have a tight garage and this makes pulling in easier. Unfortunately when I pull out the Tesla closes the garage but the mirrors don't unfold. I have to do that manually. I haven't checked if they will unfold once I go into DRIVE. I'll check that tomorrow. However, I wish they would unfold once I have cleared the garage i.e. when the garage door closes.


Yes - they will unfold once you are driving. It might take about 10s once you leave your garage


----------



## tipton

Smokey S said:


> Yes - they will unfold once you are driving. It might take about 10s once you leave your garage


they also unfold automatically when you reach 30mph even if you don't use the new fold at location setting.


----------



## BluestarE3

Smokey S said:


> Yes - they will unfold once you are driving. It might take about 10s once you leave your garage


They unfold for me after I pull out of my driveway and drive a couple houses past mine.


----------



## Mike

Just read a story about 2019.5 on Reddit where odometer cards and on board cameras have been hobbled:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/avgakj


----------



## Rogue1

Ze1000 said:


> Are you sure that it is not the auto tilting? When backing up you can have auto tilt on


It's not the auto tilt. I can't use that one because my driveway is so long that looking down you loose track real quick of the distance to the garage. I had the mirrors on location fold when backing and just when I was about inches from the door...then the mirrors fold in. A little scary but I understand now that this feature is for forward driving only.


----------



## SR22pilot

Smokey S said:


> Yes - they will unfold once you are driving. It might take about 10s once you leave your garage


Well, I wish they would unfold when the garage door closes. After that I want them unfolded while I am backing onto the street.


----------



## aronth5

Smokey S said:


> Yes - they will unfold once you are driving. It might take about 10s once you leave your garage


My experience is the folders unfold when you hit around 30mph


----------



## BluestarE3

aronth5 said:


> My experience is the folders unfold when you hit around 30mph


This was the behavior prior to auto-fold. With auto-fold, they also unfold once the car has left the identified home location. You may have to drive a number of feet away from your house before it (GPS?) recognizes the location change and unfolds the mirrors.


----------



## Reliev

Shygar said:


> Mine still follows the center of the lane when it widens. I don't like this part.
> 
> My biggest complaint so far is that it seems more sensitive to slamming on the brakes when cars next to you are coming close to the lane divider. I've had this happen 4-5 times in a short amount of time the last couple of days when driving in the HOA lane and the next lane is moving very slowly. I had to stop using AP whereas before I would always use it in this scenario.


I have this in my version and I'm on 50.6 plenty of YouTube videos reporting this. I actually like it I think it's safer then hitting a tourist and I can friendly honk. People need to get off their phones this is what I've seen whenever it does this people staring at their phones and swaying to my lane.

Edit didn't notice it was happening when nothing was there that is a different story I would hate that.


----------



## Kentschu

Shygar said:


> My biggest complaint so far is that it seems more sensitive to slamming on the brakes when cars next to you are coming close to the lane divider. I've had this happen 4-5 times in a short amount of time the last couple of days


Yes exactly. EAP after this recent update became awful. 
I've been driving the same 89 mile commute twice a week in the Model 3 for the past 2 months. And until this last update, EAP was really good. It had some lane change anxiety issues but overall it really drove nicely. 
Now it's all changed. Felt like I was trapped in a car with a teenager learning to drive for the first time. Issues:
- very sudden braking, multiple times (4 times going to work, 2 times coming home) when there was NOTHING in the way. Maybe the car in the next lane veered an inch closer. But it never reacted like this prior to this update.
- extremely long following distance even when shortened to the minimum 1 car length
- lane changing in traffic got worse probably due to the extra distance it thinks it needs in front and to the sides causing it to not want to change lanes. Previously it wasn't half bad at accelerating in order to make a lane change. But now it is too timid and keeping too much distance to change lanes if anyone is anywhere near me in front or to the side. Interestingly, it seems far less concerned about someone slightly behind me in the next lane (just behind blind spot) - it cut in front of them no problem.
- snail pace acceleration when traffic had stopped and then starts moving again quickly. People passing me wondering why this guy in a Tesla is accelerating like I'm driving a moped.
- overall feeling jerky and not smooth driving anymore.
Considering that EAP is the whole reason I got this car and how much I've loved it driving me - uh, I mean me driving it - for the past two months, I'm really disappointed. 
Is it possible to rollback Tesla updates to a previous version?


----------



## Bigriver

I notice that the rollout of 2019.5.4 seems to have been paused/stopped. Teslafi shows that 17% of its model 3 users have it but only a few installations since Monday.


----------



## Joaquin

Nautilus said:


> and gave the left rear quarter panel a couple of thumps (firm, but nothing that was ever going to break any glass). On Thump #5, the alarm went off.


Man I still can't get my alarm go off with my "thumps"... I already had my quarter panel replaced once, and maybe I'm too afraid to hit it too hard... my poor baby...

But this is something that I definitely want to check first hand!


----------



## PaulK

suprteck said:


> Ok messed around with this a bit more and found out the 12v outlet powers down after 5mins with Sentry mode not activated


After more testing and observation, I see that with Sentry mode off, the 12v outlet seems to power down when the car goes to sleep. Which seems to happen now after just 5 or 10 minutes. Wake it with the app, 12v comes on.

Or, like what I just observed tonight, car woke up for no (obvious) reason and 12v is on. No sounds of the pump running, it's just not "asleep". From past experience, the car will go back to sleep at some point - and all evidence so far is the 12v will power down at that point as well.


----------



## JustTheTip

2019.5.14 seems to be the latest now. 6 cars on Teslafi have it. S and X overseas.


----------



## wst88

Kentschu said:


> Yes exactly. EAP after this recent update became awful.
> I've been driving the same 89 mile commute twice a week in the Model 3 for the past 2 months. And until this last update, EAP was really good. It had some lane change anxiety issues but overall it really drove nicely.
> Now it's all changed. Felt like I was trapped in a car with a teenager learning to drive for the first time. Issues:
> - very sudden braking, multiple times (4 times going to work, 2 times coming home) when there was NOTHING in the way. Maybe the car in the next lane veered an inch closer. But it never reacted like this prior to this update.
> - extremely long following distance even when shortened to the minimum 1 car length
> - lane changing in traffic got worse probably due to the extra distance it thinks it needs in front and to the sides causing it to not want to change lanes. Previously it wasn't half bad at accelerating in order to make a lane change. But now it is too timid and keeping too much distance to change lanes if anyone is anywhere near me in front or to the side. Interestingly, it seems far less concerned about someone slightly behind me in the next lane (just behind blind spot) - it cut in front of them no problem.
> - snail pace acceleration when traffic had stopped and then starts moving again quickly. People passing me wondering why this guy in a Tesla is accelerating like I'm driving a moped.
> - overall feeling jerky and not smooth driving anymore.
> Considering that EAP is the whole reason I got this car and how much I've loved it driving me - uh, I mean me driving it - for the past two months, I'm really disappointed.
> Is it possible to rollback Tesla updates to a previous version?


Did my first Long drive (350 Miles) with the new update and I have to agree with most of this. It seems to be highly reactive now to small changes to the car in front. It seems like the pendulum has swung too far in the wrong direction. Let's hope this gets fixed before the rollout continues. Maybe we will learn more at 2pm today.


----------



## airj1012

JustTheTip said:


> 2019.5.14 seems to be the latest now. 6 cars on Teslafi have it. S and X overseas.


Hasn't gone to a Model 3 yet.


----------



## iChris93

Kentschu said:


> Yes exactly. EAP after this recent update became awful.
> I've been driving the same 89 mile commute twice a week in the Model 3 for the past 2 months. And until this last update, EAP was really good. It had some lane change anxiety issues but overall it really drove nicely.
> Now it's all changed. Felt like I was trapped in a car with a teenager learning to drive for the first time. Issues:
> - very sudden braking, multiple times (4 times going to work, 2 times coming home) when there was NOTHING in the way. Maybe the car in the next lane veered an inch closer. But it never reacted like this prior to this update.
> - extremely long following distance even when shortened to the minimum 1 car length
> - lane changing in traffic got worse probably due to the extra distance it thinks it needs in front and to the sides causing it to not want to change lanes. Previously it wasn't half bad at accelerating in order to make a lane change. But now it is too timid and keeping too much distance to change lanes if anyone is anywhere near me in front or to the side. Interestingly, it seems far less concerned about someone slightly behind me in the next lane (just behind blind spot) - it cut in front of them no problem.
> - snail pace acceleration when traffic had stopped and then starts moving again quickly. People passing me wondering why this guy in a Tesla is accelerating like I'm driving a moped.
> - overall feeling jerky and not smooth driving anymore.
> Considering that EAP is the whole reason I got this car and how much I've loved it driving me - uh, I mean me driving it - for the past two months, I'm really disappointed.
> Is it possible to rollback Tesla updates to a previous version?





wst88 said:


> Did my first Long drive (350 Miles) with the new update and I have to agree with most of this. It seems to be highly reactive now to small changes to the car in front. It seems like the pendulum has swung too far in the wrong direction. Let's hope this gets fixed before the rollout continues. Maybe we will learn more at 2pm today.


Yay! People jumping on board with me saying EAP is horrible in this version.


----------



## MikeF

I only see 17% of Model 3's on this version even now. Literally no cars (on TeslaFi) got it today. and 66.9% of all Tesla's on TeslaFi are still on 2018.50.6. Also, 13 cars within that sample of 4,388 vehicles got 2019.5.14 and none of them were the 3. Its possible this was a limited staged rollout or a bigger push will come sometime soon. I have my car on good wifi and it just goes to sleep so its not pulling anything. Of course that would not mean much without all this data - so perhaps you are lucky if you were part of the rollout. I'm in New York so I expect a big push to all cars perhaps... soon?


----------



## iChris93

MikeF said:


> Of course that would not mean much without all this data - so perhaps you are lucky if you were part of the rollout.


Or unlucky if you believe your driving experience has degraded with this version.


----------



## Bokonon

iChris93 said:


> Yay! People jumping on board with me saying EAP is horrible in this version.


As someone who doesn't have 2019.5.x yet, I'm curious... did you also feel that that EAP took a step back in 50.6 compared with prior versions? It felt that way to me. Wondering whether 2019.5.x is an additional step back, or just the same step back.


----------



## iChris93

Bokonon said:


> As someone who doesn't have 2019.5.x yet, I'm curious... did you also feel that that EAP took a step back in 50.6 compared with prior versions? It felt that way to me. Wondering whether 2019.5.x is an additional step back, or just the same step back.


I cannot remember when I received 50.6 and do not remember having any issues with it. But the change between 2019.5.x is so extreme that it could not have existed in 2018.50.6.

I'm a regular around here and I rarely have complaints about this car, but this is so bad that I cannot comfortably use EAP and it is making me vocal about it. Mostly, to insure I am not going crazy!


----------



## Jim O

The wife had message that new firmware was available, but she didn't download it as she was going someplace. Is there a way to request the update now?

Jim O


----------



## 2Kap

Jim O said:


> The wife had message that new firmware was available, but she didn't download it as she was going someplace. Is there a way to request the update now?
> 
> Jim O


Go to the car on your mobile app.


----------



## Kizzy

Jim O said:


> The wife had message that new firmware was available, but she didn't download it as she was going someplace. Is there a way to request the update now?
> 
> Jim O


There should be a clock at the top right of the car's screen that will allow you to run the update.


----------



## Maynerd

I'm still waiting Elon. Why you make me wait?


----------



## barjohn

Today was the first time I tested TACC and EAP on the 2019.5.4 release and it is nothing short of horrible. A huge step backwards. It accelerates and brakes in a jerky-jerky fashion. I am so glad I didn't have my wife with me today as she would have come unglued. I couldn't even stand it by myself and finally gave up on using either. I have driven this route from Riverside to Newport beach and back numerous times using EAP and or TACC and I could pretty well predict with the prior version those areas where it would have problems and be prepared to take control but this new version is so unpredictable that it is nearly a panic when it does the unexpected. For example, when traffic ahead starts slowing down or stopping, it continues at full speed until the last minute and then suddenly applies a lot of braking where before it started slowing down (like a human driver would do) to avoid a sudden stop and being rear-ended. This behavior is especially bad when you are in the HOV lane. The sudden application of the brakes for no apparent reason, the sounding of the collision alarm when passing by a parked vehicle and the sudden swerving toward the center barrier forcing me to take control were enough to convince me not to trust it. It also sounds the parking chimes when there are cars close enough to have the indicators go orange but not close enough to give you a distance reading. In most cases they are plenty far enough away that it should not be chiming.

The sudden slowing on lane changes is also a bit disconcerting. (It isn't a consistent trait) One other strange thing is my Raspberrypi as a USB device no longer works. I have tried redoing the install and I have not had any success with it seeing it as a USB drive. It worked perfectly before and auto uploaded my saved files to my home computer as soon as it connected to my home WiFi network. Why must Tesla break so much each time it makes a release with new features. It seems like the code has too many interdependencies such that changing a module can ,and often does, break modules that were working before.

Anyone else that is using the Raspberrypi as a USB device know of a fix?


----------



## TheHairyOne

@John Griffith hello fellow riversidian I hadn't thought of using a RBPi as a mass storage device, but love the idea of being able to sync music and offload. Wish the car allowed a rsync to a NFS mount or similar.

https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.c...-possible-to-use-rpi-as-a-mass-storage-device


----------



## barjohn

@TheHairyOne , There are instructions on Github to do exactly that. I had it syncing to a share on my iMac before this last update.


----------



## TheHairyOne

John Griffith said:


> @TheHairyOne , There are instructions on Github to do exactly that. I had it syncing to a share on my iMac before this last update.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...ld_a_smart_usb_drive_for_your_tesla_dash_cam/

The pizero supposedly supports this better. Pi2 might not slave it's storage as Tesla May now require? Based on what I'm reading I'll buy a zero and try it out vs. use my stockpile of pi2's

Sad I worked on USB 7 years ago and forgot how we handled this. Like phones there's a way to stop being the master of a storage device so another can mount it. Like when plug your phone into a PC. Then when disconnected from the external device the host can regain its exclusive mount. I'll read up to try and remember.


----------



## barjohn

I have the pi 0 w and I have just rebuilt it and it shows on my iMac with the proper usb drive(s) Cam and Music. I will test in the car in the morning. My computer definitely sees it as a USB drive. However, I suspect that the Tesla with this new version of the software won't. The version you show a link to I was never able to get to work. The Github version did work before the latest update.


----------



## RUN TM3

Maynerd said:


> I'm still waiting Elon. Why you make me wait?


Pray that this one misses you and you get the next one. It's been horrible for me. Can wait until it gets fixed.


----------



## John Di Cecco

Seems like issues are not one in a million corner cases. Seems like incompetence


----------



## iChris93

John Di Cecco said:


> Seems like issues are not one in a million corner cases. Seems like incompetence


Incompetence on Tesla's part or owner's part?


----------



## fiveangle

I'm on 2018.50.6 still and commute 100mi/day (1:10-1:50 each way generally) and I really have to chime in that EAP has changed in even my car, so I'm not confident these are limited to the update. It's more likely the update resets the car-specified learned preferences (calibration, etc) so you are all possibly noticing the difference more due to going from previous EAP function to this more conservative behavior while uncalibrated ? Because in the last couple weeks, I've noticed a marked changes in following:

•following distance far increased, even on “1” following distance
•uncharacteristic hard breaking if car in adjacent lane gets even close to the dividing line
•car stays in general linear path when passing merging lanes where before it would swerve to remain more centered

These items may be more general machine learning changes coming from the cloud hints rather than update-specific.

YMMV 😉

-=dave


----------



## barjohn

You could be right, however, I didn't see that behavior before the update. Some of the swerving behavior is scary when it is heading toward a concrete barrier.


----------



## bsunny

Bokonon said:


> As someone who doesn't have 2019.5.x yet, I'm curious... did you also feel that that EAP took a step back in 50.6 compared with prior versions? It felt that way to me. Wondering whether 2019.5.x is an additional step back, or just the same step back.


I agree with you. I think EAP became worse when my car upgraded to 50.6, which it is still on. I have played with using EAP a few times since then but it scares me so I stopped using it for a most part. I still experiment when traffic is extremely light.
That said, I just upgraded to FSD. I guess that means I trust the future.


----------



## joelliot

bsunny said:


> I agree with you. I think EAP became worse when my car upgraded to 50.6, which it is still on. I have played with using EAP a few times since then but it scares me so I stopped using it for a most part. I still experiment when traffic is extremely light.
> That said, I just upgraded to FSD. I guess that means I trust the future.


...something that worked for me was to set the follow distance to the maximum of 7. I know in high traffic people complain about being cut off, but I find that that gives me more time to see what EAP is up to when coming up on traffic on other situations. I think you will find it is a more comfortable experience. There is one exit where NoA heads toward a concrete wall at the exit and I do take over. Sometimes you don't want to know that you would have barely made it when you could easily merge a couple yards/meters up the exit with no issue.


----------



## Maynerd

RUN TM3 said:


> Pray that this one misses you and you get the next one. It's been horrible for me. Can wait until it gets fixed.


Hmmm..maybe me getting the update late is paying off for the first time ever!


----------



## MJJ

Maybe I just didn’t notice this before, but I noticed a lead-in to autonomous lane changing. NoA has a “Tap to delay lane change” button now. Im a little worried as its lane change recommendations are rarely appropriate.


----------



## aronth5

MJJ said:


> Maybe I just didn't notice this before, but I noticed a lead-in to autonomous lane changing. NoA has a "Tap to delay lane change" button now. Im a little worried as its lane change recommendations are rarely appropriate.


Yes, new and I found it helpful when EAP wanted me to change to a faster lane when I was approaching an exit.


----------



## FRC

Maynerd said:


> Hmmm..maybe me getting the update late is paying off for the first time ever!


Makes me think that I'll never accept any update until all the feedback is in.


----------



## Eli

fiveangle said:


> I'm on 2018.50.6 still and commute 100mi/day (1:10-1:50 each way generally) and I really have to chime in that EAP has changed in even my car, so I'm not confident these are limited to the update. It's more likely the update resets the car-specified learned preferences (calibration, etc) so you are all possibly noticing the difference more due to going from previous EAP function to this more conservative behavior while uncalibrated ? Because in the last couple weeks, I've noticed a marked changes in following:
> 
> •following distance far increased, even on "1" following distance
> •uncharacteristic hard breaking if car in adjacent lane gets even close to the dividing line
> •car stays in general linear path when passing merging lanes where before it would swerve to remain more centered
> 
> These items may be more general machine learning changes coming from the cloud hints rather than update-specific.
> 
> YMMV 😉
> 
> -=dave


The car is constantly downloading updated ADAS map tiles, they have a lot of crowdsourced data like lane path curves and the average speed that folks are driving a segment of roadway, and when to inhibit radar or other features. There were attempts at decoding them in this thread: https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tesla-autopilot-maps.101822/ but Tesla has since locked down the server and you can't really scrape them anymore easily. There is probably a lot more data in there that NoA uses and we can't see.


----------



## magglass1

Eli said:


> The car is constantly downloading updated ADAS map tiles, they have a lot of crowdsourced data like lane path curves and the average speed that folks are driving a segment of roadway, and when to inhibit radar or other features. There were attempts at decoding them in this thread: https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tesla-autopilot-maps.101822/ but Tesla has since locked down the server and you can't really scrape them anymore easily. There is probably a lot more data in there that NoA uses and we can't see.


This. I'm still on 2018.50.6 but noticed that EAP has been swerving within the lane a lot more recently, mostly on surface streets. I wouldn't be surprised if this is due to the 5.3GB map update my car downloaded on the 23rd. Washed the car this Thursday, so dirty cameras shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## MelindaV

fiveangle said:


> It's more likely the update resets the car-specified learned preferences (calibration, etc) so you are all possibly noticing the difference more due to going from previous EAP function to this more conservative behavior while uncalibrated ?


the same types of complaints come up after each significant update. then just enough time goes buy for people to forget it was a little rougher for a couple days.


----------



## iChris93

MelindaV said:


> the same types of complaints come up after each significant update. then just enough time goes buy for people to forget it was a little rougher for a couple days.


Been over a week, maybe two, and still rough for me.


----------



## MikeF

iChris93 said:


> Been over a week, maybe two, and still rough for me.


According to Elon there should be a big update on March 15th so this could actually just be one that was sent out to a certain % of cars. Also I did notice some potential wonkiness that people mentioned above re: follow distance on cruise/autopilot. Also, I do not use the Navigate on Autopilot for on/off ramps since I do not like how the car seems to like to approach a highway offramp full speed ahead when a narrow 90 degree turn is coming up. But I have been this way since the beginning. Rather be safe than sorry, or have some person behind me rear end the car.


----------



## jimmyle1511

Better off next time cast the vote in Vin range number to see those didnt get it in whch VIN range..i have 18xxx didnt get any, still on 2018.56


----------



## FRC

Don't think VIN has any thing to do with it. My 100xxx not updated either. Only about 17%(?) updated, and further updates halted.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Location & climate seem to have a LOT more importance for updates. West coast was getting the Sentry updates and the North got the cold weather improvements. If state/country legislation was reason for a change, again that's location.


----------



## JoeP

I had not gotten updates for awhile but got 5.4.
I think EAP is acting a bit better on some 2 to 1 lane merge situations. (in the mountains here we often have a right-hand lane that appears for slower vehicles then disappears). EAP will *never* take that slower lane, but if you force the car into it and then reengage EAP when the lane ended it would suddenly swerve left when the lines for the divided lane ended, and it seems to do that less now. Thats the only difference from 50.6 that i've noticed though.

My car still has a busted right headlight assembly so i cant do a lane change to the right, but lane changing to the left works. (i suppose its a Leftist Tesla)


----------



## sduck

Location and VIN apparently have nothing to do with this update anymore - no-one's getting it. According to tesla-fi it's completely stopped. And nothing else has taken it's place. We're in some kind of updateless limbo. At least I never got this recent one, and everything still works on my car.


----------



## Nautilus

This post could also be in the "V9 Sentry Mode" and "V9 Dog Mode" threads but it's relevant here as well where the two features are integrated together in this firmware update. My car is on 2019.5.4.

I continue to experiment and discovered the following interactions between Dog Mode and Sentry Mode today. The short version: Only one or the other can be active. The Long Version:

Only Sentry Mode or Dog Mode can be operated at any one time, not the two simultaneously. I think in an earlier release of 2019.5.x, TeslaRaj had both running simultaneously in his YouTube video. Maybe my "discovery" is known already, but I confess I didn't watch all of TeslaRaj's YouTube video review of 2019.5.4, only his summary at the end, and I haven't seen this mentioned here on the forum.
Sentry Mode can be activated and deactivated remotely from the phone app, or in the car.
Dog Mode can only be activated in the car. It can be deactivated indirectly from the phone app by turning off Climate Control (which in turn deactivates Dog Mode). If the latter is done on the phone app, it will warn you that Dog Mode is about to be deactivated and that it cannot be reactivated remotely. You then have to confirm turning off Climate Control (and by extension deactivation of Dog Mode). You can of course reactivated Climate Control remotely to keep Fido safe, but passers by won't know since the screen will be blank.
Here is the sequence of events I performed to learn all this:
While parked in the car, activate Sentry Mode (as normally done).
Before exiting the car, activate Dog Mode. The screen tells you that Sentry Mode will be deactivated. (I had noticed this before which is what prompted me to do all this experimenting).
Exit the car, visually note that Dog Mode is displayed on the car's control screen
Check phone app. In Controls, Sentry Mode is indicated off. In the Climate section, in addition to giving the interior temperature, there is a note that Dog Mode is on.
Go back to Controls and attempt to activate Sentry mode. The app says Sentry Mode is unavailable.
Go back to Climate and "Turn off" temperature control. Phone app warns that Dog Mode will be turned off, cannot be reactivated remotely, and a confirmation to turn off must be given (done).
Go back to Controls. Sentry Mode can now be activated.

One other observation. I find that if the car has been left in Sentry Mode, it is a good idea after getting to the drivers door to pause a couple seconds before opening the door. This seems to prevent having the "Hal" red eye appear and stay on the control screen of the car once you get in (requiring a reboot of the car to get rid of it).


----------



## barjohn

After my first attempts at using EAP and TACC after this upgrade were disappointing, to say the least, phantom random collision alarms, phantom braking random speeding up and slowing down and generally erratic behavior to the point I was afraid to try it with my wife in the car because I know her reaction would be to be very upset, I decided to try it again this evening driving home from Newport Beach to Riverside, CA (about a 60 mile drive for those unfamiliar with southern CA) and to my amazement it drove perfectly, even better than it did before the update. I did notice a couple for 7-10MB downloads in the last couple of days but I have no idea what it is downloading and whether those were NN updates. Maybe because I paid for FSD  on Friday they decided to fix the glitches. It even avoided veering in places it has veered due to a left lane split or a right lane split. and driving was smooth and uneventful. Lane changes went very well with the exception of lane changes where it needed to slow down it tends to slow too abruptly instead of just taking virtual foot off of accelerator and allowing the car to drift with region braking to just below the speed of the adjacent car and then turning in behind it. Still, the good new was no scary events or alarms or sudden unexpected braking events the whole distance. I know at least a few posters besides me have complained about the erratic behavior and one poster said it happened to his vehicle before this update. I don't recall it being so erratic before this last update and tonight just blew me away. Tomorrow I will test it in daylight and see if it holds in daylight driving.


----------



## GDN

I guess it would be nice if both could be active at the same time, but if you've got a big animal loose running around in the car enjoying the conditioned cabin, it kind of makes sense that the alarm can't be set off from some other actions. How does the car know the difference?

If you have a dog in the car he becomes sentry mode. The screen will let everyone know he is OK and he should ensure that the car is OK by his mean look to anyone that gets close enough.


----------



## Kizzy

GDN said:


> I guess it would be nice if both could be active at the same time, but if you've got a big animal loose running around in the car enjoying the conditioned cabin, it kind of makes sense that the alarm can't be set off from some other actions. How does the car know the difference?
> 
> If you have a dog in the car he becomes sentry mode. The screen will let everyone know he is OK and he should ensure that the car is OK by his mean look to anyone that gets close enough.


Sentry Mode's musical deterrent seems like animal cruelty to me should a dog be trapped inside the vehicle. I suppose if we want both to be active, dog mode should disable the loud music of Sentry Mode.


----------



## garsh

If you left a dog in your car, then that *IS *your sentry mode.


----------



## tivoboy

John Griffith said:


> Maybe because I paid for FSD  on Friday they decided to fix the glitches. .


Hopefully, this won't be a requirement


----------



## Chansoo Byeon

Any Canadian cars with firmware 2019.xx at all yet?


----------



## Needsdecaf

John Griffith said:


> After my first attempts at using EAP and TACC after this upgrade were disappointing, to say the least, phantom random collision alarms, phantom braking random speeding up and slowing down and generally erratic behavior to the point I was afraid to try it with my wife in the car because I know her reaction would be to be very upset, I decided to try it again this evening driving home from Newport Beach to Riverside, CA (about a 60 mile drive for those unfamiliar with southern CA) and to my amazement it drove perfectly, even better than it did before the update. I did notice a couple for 7-10MB downloads in the last couple of days but I have no idea what it is downloading and whether those were NN updates. Maybe because I paid for FSD  on Friday they decided to fix the glitches. It even avoided veering in places it has veered due to a left lane split or a right lane split. and driving was smooth and uneventful. Lane changes went very well with the exception of lane changes where it needed to slow down it tends to slow too abruptly instead of just taking virtual foot off of accelerator and allowing the car to drift with region braking to just below the speed of the adjacent car and then turning in behind it. Still, the good new was no scary events or alarms or sudden unexpected braking events the whole distance. I know at least a few posters besides me have complained about the erratic behavior and one poster said it happened to his vehicle before this update. I don't recall it being so erratic before this last update and tonight just blew me away. Tomorrow I will test it in daylight and see if it holds in daylight driving.


Ironically, I took my car out Saturday evening and felt like Autopilot was not doing well at maintaining lane centering....yet I'm still on 50.6! Same thing again this morning.

Wondering what's going on?

Interestingly, this software has started rolling out again, but this time to Model S and X users, although again in limited (less than 100 per day) numbers per TeslaFi (understand this is only a percentage of the population at large).


----------



## barjohn

That is a good question. I will have a better idea when I try it again today. Last night may have been a fluke.


----------



## garsh

Needsdecaf said:


> Ironically, I took my car out Saturday evening and felt like Autopilot was not doing well at maintaining lane centering....yet I'm still on 50.6! Same thing again this morning.
> 
> Wondering what's going on?


Make sure your cameras are clean.


----------



## Needsdecaf

garsh said:


> Make sure your cameras are clean.


Car is fairly clean but not a bad idea to check, thanks.


----------



## airj1012

Well this is boring...still not a mass roll out. Still stand behind not "advertising" about the release if its not coming anytime soon.

I am however excited about all updates that are supposed to be coming around 03/15. However this is Elon time, so we'll see when it finally ships.


----------



## Nautilus

Needsdecaf said:


> Interestingly, this software has started rolling out again, but this time to Model S and X users, although again in limited (less than 100 per day) numbers per TeslaFi (understand this is only a percentage of the population at large).


I think it's actually 2019.5.14 rolling out to the S & X cars. 2019.5.4 has had no new TeslaFi users since 28-Feb.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Nautilus said:


> I think it's actually 2019.5.14 rolling out to the S & X cars. 2019.5.4 has had no new TeslaFi users since 28-Feb.


You are right!


----------



## Shadow LI

airj1012 said:


> Well this is boring...still not a mass roll out. Still stand behind not "advertising" about the release if its not coming anytime soon.
> 
> I am however excited about all updates that are supposed to be coming around 03/15. However this is Elon time, so we'll see when it finally ships.


Elon time is starting to drive me crazy. 3+ weeks ago it was supposed to next "next week". Something a week away isn't a best guess. Kinda lame. But we have fart noises.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Tony V said:


> Elon time is starting to drive me crazy. 3+ weeks ago it was supposed to next "next week". Something a week away isn't a best guess. Kinda lame. But we have fart noises.


Fart noises are so last week! I need something new!


----------



## wst88

I wonder if the software group got bogged down in all of the new variants to support Europe Launch, Standard M3, and possible Model "Y"? Update progress has appeared to completely stop. Looking forward to seeing some movement soon.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

It's very possible that our little issues in the US are secondary to worse stuff from the European launch.


----------



## airj1012

Looks like they want to keep rubbing it in. Released today "WHEN THE HUMANS ARE AWAY | Dog Mode in 360"


----------



## BluestarE3

airj1012 said:


> Looks like they want to keep rubbing it in. Released today "WHEN THE HUMANS ARE AWAY | Dog Mode in 360"


They should have done one with Cookie Monster inside the car munching on that elusive plate of cookies while "Dog Mode" is running.


----------



## Needsdecaf

fiveangle said:


> I'm on 2018.50.6 still and commute 100mi/day (1:10-1:50 each way generally) and I really have to chime in that EAP has changed in even my car, so I'm not confident these are limited to the update. It's more likely the update resets the car-specified learned preferences (calibration, etc) so you are all possibly noticing the difference more due to going from previous EAP function to this more conservative behavior while uncalibrated ? Because in the last couple weeks, I've noticed a marked changes in following:
> 
> •following distance far increased, even on "1" following distance
> •uncharacteristic hard breaking if car in adjacent lane gets even close to the dividing line
> •car stays in general linear path when passing merging lanes where before it would swerve to remain more centered
> 
> These items may be more general machine learning changes coming from the cloud hints rather than update-specific.
> 
> YMMV 😉
> 
> -=dave


Ok, I can confirm that something is afoot and it's not this software. I'm still on 50.6 and starting Saturday, Autopilot has been HORRIBLE. I'm going to start a new thread on it.


----------



## Shadow LI

Totally agree. The phantom braking is giving me a heart condition.


----------



## Nautilus

I got an audible blind spot warning during this morning's commute! So I think it works. I'm on 2019.5.4.

I was in the left lane of two lanes of southbound traffic. We were all stacked up in both lanes waiting for a light to turn green. The light changed and traffic started to move, and as frequently happens the cars began to spread out. A gap opened in the right lane and I signaled to move over. We were all going maybe 10-15 mph at this point.

Suddenly I received a single loud beep (that muted and overrode the Slacker streaming music I was listening to). This was at the same time I was just starting to move right and doing my last second mirror check. At the same time the beep sounded, I noticed that the pick-up truck that had been slow to start after the red light, thus creating the gap for me to move into had suddenly sped up and was closing the gap. So I swerved back into my left lane, at the same time he decelerated. I think maybe if we (the other driver and I) had not both recognized the situation and compensated, I would have received repeated warning beeps (pure speculation). I think even if I hadn't maneuvered the truck's deceleration would have also cleared the situation.

The pick-up truck then let me in and I waved thanks.


----------



## Kizzy

Nautilus said:


> I got an audible blind spot warning during this morning's commute! So I think it works. I'm on 2019.5.4.
> 
> I was in the left lane of two lanes of southbound traffic. We were all stacked up in both lanes waiting for a light to turn green. The light changed and traffic started to move, and as frequently happens the cars began to spread out. A gap opened in the right lane and I signaled to move over. We were all going maybe 10-15 mph at this point.
> 
> Suddenly I received a single loud beep (that muted and overrode the Slacker streaming music I was listening to). This was at the same time I was just starting to move right and doing my last second mirror check. At the same time the beep sounded, I noticed that the pick-up truck that had been slow to start after the red light, thus creating the gap for me to move into had suddenly sped up and was closing the gap. So I swerved back into my left lane, at the same time he decelerated. I think maybe if we (the other driver and I) had not both recognized the situation and compensated, I would have received repeated warning beeps (pure speculation). I think even if I hadn't maneuvered the truck's deceleration would have also cleared the situation.
> 
> The pick-up truck then let me in and I waved thanks.


I think I experienced a similar situation last week. My solution was to accelerate (there was space in front of me).

It's interesting the thoughts that go on in my head. "Why is the car beeping?" "Am I about to have an accident?" "Did I understand the warning appropriately?"

I have to glance at the screen to determine what might have been going on. It'd be great if we could utilize that spatial positioning of sound (ala farts) to get an aural placement for the warnings.


----------



## Shadow LI

Still no updates in quite some time. It’s too quiet!


----------



## Viking

Has anyone in the Seattle area got the newest update?


----------



## Maynerd

Viking said:


> Has anyone in the Seattle area got the newest update?


Not me!


----------



## Long Ranger

Viking said:


> Has anyone in the Seattle area got the newest update?


Yep, I got 5.4 on Feb 24 (during the span of a few days when 5.4 was being widely distributed).


----------



## Alex Gayer

For those interested, here is the Model 3 firmware distribution for owners using the Stats app on their smartphone as of right now. The blue bar signifies my own firmware. It looks like 5.4 will likely be the next major roll out.


----------



## panpanbebe

I doubted it, they stop 2019.5.4 and they will roll out something like 2019.7.11 or later build, Elon said March 15th they will roll out new firmware.


----------



## Viking

Long Ranger said:


> Yep, I got 5.4 on Feb 24 (during the span of a few days when 5.4 was being widely distributed).


Ok, thanks man!


----------



## Viking

panpanbebe said:


> I doubted it, they stop 2019.5.4 and they will roll out something like 2019.7.11 or later build, Elon said March 15th they will roll out new firmware.


Appreciate the information!


----------



## Viking

Alex Gayer said:


> View attachment 22952
> 
> For those interested, here is the Model 3 firmware distribution for owners using the Stats app on their smartphone as of right now. The blue bar signifies my own firmware. It looks like 5.4 will likely be the next major roll out.


Thanks Alex!


----------



## Eli

I noticed the dead reckoning for the navigation is a bit broken in this update. When I park in a garage where there is no GPS, and return later to the car, it has forgotten its orientation and is facing the wrong way on the map. When you leave the garage it eventually gets a GPS signal and recovers. Was fine back in the 2018.12.x builds.


----------



## iChris93

Last night, I lost TACC and EAP for about 5 minutes. 

I was in the left lane trying to use auto lane change to move over and it wouldn’t change lanes. I took over to get over and then TACC turned off and I could not use either as it said unavailable. After about 5 miles, it came back. The car was clean and no snow so it was not from the front radar being obstructed.


----------



## onejaguar

Same exact thing happened to me twice yesterday. After taking over to force a lane change when EAP was hesitating, the surrounding cars and lane markers disappeared from the display and TACC/Autosteer were unavailable. Both times it all came back after a few minutes. Maybe it was rebooting?


----------



## iChris93

onejaguar said:


> Same exact thing happened to me twice yesterday. After taking over to force a lane change when EAP was hesitating, the surrounding cars and lane markers disappeared from the display and TACC/Autosteer were unavailable. Both times it all came back after a few minutes. Maybe it was rebooting?


Could be. Wonder what is causing the crashing.


----------



## Eli

I've also experienced an APE crash with 2019.5.4, can't wait to get off this build.


----------



## iChris93

Eli said:


> I've also experienced an APE crash with 2019.5.4, can't wait to get off this build.


Wish we'd get pushed up to a newer version.


----------



## undergrove

Just for context, we had 5.6 for about 3 weeks. We have had no problems. In general my wife and I have felt that TACC, Autosteer, and NOA have gotten better with each upgrade. We do still get some episodes of phantom braking and it does sometimes react over cautiously to nearby cars, so one must continue to pay close attention.

I should note that we have set the follow distance to 7. As someone suggested in an earlier post, this gives more time to react to anomalies, seems to result in a smoother drive, and the follow distance conforms more closely to California law. I realize that this might not be satisfactory for those having to contend with more aggressive eastern drivers.

We also turn off Speed Based Lane Changes in NOA, since we frequently don't agree with them. It still seems to want to make lane changes that are speed based but less often.

We just got upgraded to 5.15, but no new features indicated in the notes. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JWardell

undergrove said:


> I should note that we have set the follow distance to 7. As someone suggested in an earlier post, this gives more time to react to anomalies, seems to result in a smoother drive, and the follow distance conforms more closely to California law. I realize that this might not be satisfactory for those having to contend with more aggressive eastern drivers.


 as shocking as it is to see a follow distance that high (here, 1 is not close enough...) you are absolutely right. Increasing the follow distance gives the computer (and human) much more time and data to make better decisions, and I have no doubt you have a better EAP experience with it.
I know when I was traveling way out in the woods I increased distances to a whopping 3 to make things a little smoother


----------



## Alex Gayer

panpanbebe said:


> I doubted it, they stop 2019.5.4 and they will roll out something like 2019.7.11 or later build, Elon said March 15th they will roll out new firmware.


Yep, I was wrong about 5.4; I just got upgraded to 5.15 however. Not bad, but a few new bugs got introduced. Looking forward to the next update!


----------

